#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-30
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, could you have a look at bug 933199 ? it a missing mkdir when the sandbox is created, unless it has to be created manually of course.
<ubot5> bug 933199 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-retrace crashed with IOError in _search_contents(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'~/.cache/apport/retrace/Ubuntu 12.04/Contents-i386.gz'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933199
<pitti> jibel: looking
<DanChapman> morning all
<pitti> jibel: ok, finally got to this (sorry, some IRC diversions)
<pitti> jibel: do you actually encounter this with current saucy?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I do.
<jibel> pitti, here is the trace on saucy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174319/
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: so the workaround is indeed to manually run mkdir -p on that path
 * pitti commits fix to trunk
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<pitti> thomi: seems autopilot run doesn't support @unittest.skipUnless?
<pitti> is there another way to conditionally skip a test?
<thomi> pitti: dunno, it supports testtools.skip* decorators
<thomi> skipIf, skipUnless
<pitti> thomi: ah, thanks
<pitti> (*slightly grumble*..)
<thomi> heh
<pitti> ok, that works
 * thomi -> EOD
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<Noskcaj10> hey davmor2
<elopio> good morrning.
<DanChapman> morning elopio
<davmor2> morning elopio I do use this channel :P
 * balloons notes davmor2 looks familar
<cgoldberg> morning folks.. morning davmor2
<cgoldberg> elopio, do you think Autopilot feels slow launching and killing apps?  I've been deep in the code and I think I have a nice optimization I can implement to make it a bit faster
<elopio> cgoldberg: I had a bug where it took 15 seconds between launching and beeing able to interact with the application.
<elopio> but after that, it seems normal. If you make it faster, I'm sure I
<elopio> 'll like it mroe.
<elopio> *more.
<cgoldberg> elopio, there is a 1 sec sleep inside launching, and another 1 sec sleep inside killing.  I think I can get rid of those and still have it work correctly
<cgoldberg> but i need to write some tests for AutopilotTestCase first
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, please add the tests. With that at least we will know why we need the sleeps.
<cgoldberg> elopio, btw..unrelated... this script is awesome... you should add it to your .bashrc:  http://iloveubuntu.net/beautify-your-terminal-screenfetch
<cgoldberg> https://plus.google.com/114546378907380458640/posts/1wzh9o93oci
<balloons> cgoldberg, thomi recently did some work in that area of long-launch times
<balloons> pitti, can I request you to get this MP in this week? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators/+merge/187673
<elopio> cgoldberg: :) I'll try it.
<cgoldberg> balloons, i'll talk to him when he gets on.. thanks.  i'm gonna give my optimization a shot also.  we need tests around AutopilotTestCase anyways.. there aren't any
<elopio> cgoldberg: hey, I got the SSD. I just forgot to order a cable... I'll install it in the afternoon.
<pitti> balloons: sorry, was a victim of TODO overflow.. I'll try really hard
<cgoldberg> elopio, you can probably use your existing sata cable that your old drive used
<balloons> pitti, I know the feeling, but I'll be your reminder (at least I'll try) :-)
<elopio> cgoldberg: I'd like to keep my old drive too. It's not completely broken.
<cgoldberg> ah
<balloons> so DanChapman have a pleasant weekend mate?
<DanChapman> balloons, Yeah was nice and relaxed thanks. How about you?
<balloons> DanChapman, same. Had a lovely spontaneous sunday afternoon drive yesterday which was very relaxing
<DanChapman> balloons: sounds lovely. :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, it was. It's interesting driving through a place and taking a slightly different turn on a whim. Sometimes you discover big new things that were always right there
<elfy> hi balloons DanChapman
<balloons> hi elfy!
<smartboyhw> So many people around here!
<elfy> 108
<elfy> even ...
<elfy> or 106
 * DanChapman wishes he had a car again!
<DanChapman> hey elfy o/
<elfy> DanChapman: I've not had one for almost 2 years - not something I miss much
<balloons> having one car is handy for trips.. But I like it purely for pleasure, not as require transport
<balloons> *required
<elfy> I have access to one if it's required
<jfunk> ping ubuntu-qa - curios if there is a system level smoke test plan for the phone somewhere
<davmor2> no idea.
<elopio> jfunk: I'm writing the test cases for publishing, reviewing, installing and updating click apps.
<davmor2> balloons: is this something you might know about? ^
<balloons> jfunk, system level? what would you be after specifically?
<balloons> elopio, ohh really? didn't realize you were doing any click stuff
<elopio> balloons: yes, I'll be working with mmcc automating the tests for the unity app preview, the U1 integration on system settings and the click update manager.
<jfunk> balloons, I mean a set of tests that briefly touches everything that a user touches
<jfunk> on the phone
<jfunk> a system wide tyre-kick
<elopio> jfunk: that's a big set of tests :)
<balloons> jfunk, ok, well there is nothing that can be considered definitive in that way. What you used to see on the tracker was probably the closest thing that has ever existed to such a suite
<jfunk> tracker?
<davmor2> jfunk: the test tracker for iso testing
<balloons> qatracker, when the images were still managed in there
<jfunk> right
<balloons> as far as testing and etc go.. For the moment, they are being handled outside of that
<thomi> good morning all
<alesage> thomi good morning
<thomi> morning alesage
<elopio> fginther: some of the runs on that bug have all the tests failing.
<elopio> I suspect that's because we couldn't open the application. So, I'll work on that test first. Make sure the app is visible before going on.
<fginther> elopio, For each of those runs, I found a traceback that looked similar to a failed tab switch, but I didn't look beyond why that failed
<elopio> thomi: is there a way to check if an application is on foreground?
<elopio> fginther: yes, I've just checked that even if the app is on the background, it will say it's visible.
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<elopio> I'm not sure who's to blame about that. I suppose Qt, and that's going to be a pain.
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<balloons> letozaf, how's docviewer?
<elopio> mzanetti: ping, you around?
<letozaf> balloons, fine fixed that  unstable state
<mzanetti> elopio: hi
<letozaf> balloons, added two tests and integrated emulatro
<letozaf> sorry emulator
<elopio> mzanetti: hey. I've just found that we are checking if the main view of the application is visible before starting the tests. But it's always True even when it's behind another window, thus not visible.
<elopio> mzanetti: do you know if there's a property or a way to check if it's actually being shown?
<letozaf> balloons, yesterday I had a look at the stock ticker app, do you know two tests fail ?
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, QQuickView should have such a thing
<balloons> letozaf, did you see my conversion in progress on stock ticker?
<balloons> letozaf, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/stock-ticker-mobile-app/test-click-support/+merge/187950
<letozaf> balloons, nope, gonne look now :p
<letozaf> gonna not gonne
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm looking at the properties of the QQuickView, but I can't see any of them changing when I bring the app forward.
<balloons> letozaf, it doesn't work, lol, and I can't figure out why.. there's something funny with it
<letozaf> balloons, :(
<letozaf> balloons, well if you cannot find the problem I doubt I will be able :P
<letozaf> balloons, but I can just take a look
<balloons> letozaf, yes, go for it
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<mzanetti> elopio: hmm... no... there doesn't seem to be such a thing. actually how should the application know that?
<mzanetti> elopio: its the window manager that has that information
<elopio> mzanetti: I was hoping for the application be able to know if it was actually being rendered. But yes, sounds complex.
<mzanetti> elopio: well, it is rendered
<mzanetti> elopio: but it can't know it the window manager paints something on top
<letozaf> balloons, :( I see docviewer fails too :'(
<mzanetti> elopio: why is there something on top?
<elopio> mzanetti: sometimes, because we don't have a desktop file so unity doesn't launch it properly.
<elopio> other times, because we have the screen locked.
<balloons> letozaf, you are missing a comma
<elopio> in this case I'm debugging, I have no idea. I'm just trying to make sure no test continues if the application is not on top.
<letozaf> balloons, thanks, let me check
<letozaf> balloons, fixed, I really didn't see it
 * letozaf needs to change glasses
<letozaf> balloons, I see you put a comma at the end of the "Depends" last line : ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot,       do we need a comma also on the last line ?
<thomi> letozaf: it's good to have - means adding a new dependency only adds one diff line
<thomi> but it's not required
<letozaf> thomi, thanks :)
 * balloons finds it annoying, lol
<balloons> but ty thomi for applying some reasoning
<balloons> so letozaf put the comma in.. for diff's sake :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<letozaf> balloons, done
<letozaf> balloons, OMG
<elopio> thomi: can we get some help from mir or autopilot to tell if an app is actually being shown?
<balloons> letozaf, ohh nice
<balloons> letozaf, that's a weird archive issue it seems
<letozaf> balloons, how do you fix that ?
<balloons> letozaf, well it's odd, but it's not a problem with your merge i don;'t think. Just need to wait it out
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> the package will build out and be availible shortly
<letozaf> balloons, meh! cannot find what the problem is with your conversion in pogress on stock ticker, everything looks fine but it fails to get main_view visible property
<balloons> letozaf, yep, indeed it does
<balloons> I suspect the qml is to blae
<balloons> *blame
<letozaf> balloons, going to bed it's getting late for me, sorry  could not help much :p
<balloons> letozaf, no worries. There are other apps and things to do
<balloons> which don't require you to pound your head at a problem
<balloons> I like letting things sit for a bit and coming back after doing something successfully
<balloons> I'll figure it out I'm sure
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> letozaf, ciao, sleep well
<letozaf> balloons, ciao
<cgoldberg> elopio, how do I mark an MP as a WiP?  so nobody will review it yet?
<elopio> cgoldberg: did you already make the MP?
<cgoldberg> elopio, yes.. just did
<cgoldberg> i can delete it and make another?
<elopio> ok, then on top it will say Status: Need review. Click there and change to Work in process.
<cgoldberg> ah.. nice.  thanks
<elopio> if you are just making the proposal, there's a checkbox with the misleading label: "Needs review". So, uncheck it.
<cgoldberg> gotcha
<cgoldberg> elopio, wanna look at my WiP?  I'm trying to make Autopilot stream results as tests are run.  my biggest pet peeve with AP is how you get no progress during a test run in non-verbose mode
<elopio> cgoldberg: sure. To learn, mostly, because I missed the streaming branches on SST.
<cgoldberg> my branch works.. even with verbose mode.. but i'm probably missing some cases, like using junitxml
<cgoldberg> elopio, this doesn't use real streaming via subunit... it just adds a unittest.TextTestRunner
<cgoldberg> https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/text-testrunner/+merge/188451
<elopio> cgoldberg: oh, right.
<elopio> it's small.
<cgoldberg> yup
<elopio> I suppose we need a way to select the runner.
<cgoldberg> elopio, everything *should* work same as before.. plus output as the tests run
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, I think it's an good improvement.
<cgoldberg> it's great if it works correctly
<elopio> I was wondering why autopilot remained silent while running. Now I see.
<cgoldberg> yea.. it waited for test.run(result) to return
<elopio> cgoldberg: one thing that I always find a pain in the ass is the verbosity. You have the verbosity of the runner, and the log level of SST/Autopilot
<elopio> and as on SST, autopilot uses -v to set the log level.
<cgoldberg> right.. they are sorta 2 different things though
<cgoldberg> verbosity of the runner just tells it to print dots... or testcase names
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes. I think a runner should receive to parameters: verbosity, and log level.
<elopio> veebers: I found an easy way to reproduce the None _Backend error.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1233364-assert_visible/
<elopio> with that branch: autopilot run ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_base
<veebers> elopio: awesome thanks, I'm just looking into that now
<elopio> fginther: one good news is that the failure that looks like String(u'Tab3') != 'Tab2' is because of a change in the toolkit behavior.
<fginther> elopio, yeah! one problem solved
<elopio> fginther: almost. I'm going to try accessing the buttons by their index property, not just by their index on the list.
<veebers> elopio: for me to run that branch do I need to do anything (i.e. build/install anything)? Or can I just branch and run autopilot?
<elopio> veebers: qmake && make
<veebers> elopio: awesome, cheers
<elopio> veebers: hum, and maybe apt-get install build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<veebers> elopio: would that be the same for the gallery-app would you know?
<elopio> veebers: I have never ran the gallery-app.
<veebers> elopio: ack
<elopio> generally, the apps don't need a make.
<veebers> elopio: right ok. It seems running ap tests for gallery-app needs something extra (or I'm doing something dumb)
<elopio> veebers: what's the error?
<veebers> elopio: ugh lost it now (building u-u-t). but using your branch will work for what I'm doing
<jfunk> EOD all, have a good one!
<elopio> veebers: will this give me always the latest application I launched?
<elopio> self.process_manager.get_running_applications()[0]
<veebers> elopio: hmm, good question. let me refresh my memory
<veebers> elopio: also note, this will only currently work on the deskop
<veebers> desktop
<elopio> really?
<veebers> there isn't an interface to the process management on devices yet
<elopio> that's sad.
<veebers> yeah it's in the works
<veebers> agreed
<elopio> so, we basically have no way to tell if the application launched is visible and focused.
<elopio> fginther ^
 * fginther head -> desk
<elopio> veebers: who
<elopio> veebers: who's doing that work? and how do we increase its priority? :)
<veebers> elopio: there has been some discussion recently (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1232054) there isn't any one person on this right now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232054 in unity-mir "[mir] Need to expose geometry for autopilot consumption" [Critical,In progress]
<elopio> critical, in progress sounds good.
<veebers> elopio: Not sure if it helps you right now, if you're testcase inherits from unity8testcase then you can get the current focused application id
<veebers> the application lifecycle tests in unity8 do this
<knome> veebers, "your" :)
<elopio> veebers: no, that won't help.
<veebers> knome: d'oh, thanks
<elopio> if unity provides an API to get the focused application, that would help.
<elopio> but that would make the tests work only on unity.
<veebers> elopio: correct. The autopilot process management stuff will be the best bet, unfortunately I don't have an eta for it right now
<elopio> ok, I'm blocked until the SDK team wakes up, so I'm going for lunch now.
<elopio> bbl.
<cgoldberg> EOD.. later all o/
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-01
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<pitti> thomi: I finally started to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators/+merge/187673
<pitti> thomi: what is the usual schema for packaging emulators? would "import autopilot.gtk.emulators" be appropriate here?
<pitti> thomi: also, do you think these should go into a new python-autopilot-gtk-emulators package, or land right in python-autopilot?
<pitti> DanChapman: ^ (FYI)
<DanChapman> pitti, awesome :-) thanks for finding the time to review it, i know you are rather busy atm
<pitti> thomi: ah actually, autopilot.gtk.emulators wouldn't work, as two different packages would try to use the same namespace; so maybe autopilot_gtk.emulators ?
<jibel> rhuddie, hey, does bug 1230196 exist in other apps or only messaging? it could be an sdk bug
<ubot5> bug 1230196 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Cannot select last lines of long message text in portrait mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230196
<rhuddie> jibel, I only saw it in the messaging app
<rhuddie> jibel, it seemed to be to do with scrolling through a long message... it was a weird problem
<jibel> rhuddie, okay, I'm moving it there, we'll see what messaging devs say.
<slickymaster> morning all o/
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman. hope everything is fine with you
<DanChapman> slickymaster: Everythings great thanks. And yourself?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: Also great, thanks. Finishing the editing work on the upcoming 13.10 manual
<rhuddie> anyone know if there is a setting for disabling screen power off? I can't find anything in system settings.
<slickymaster> rhuddie: see if is this what you're looking for: http://askubuntu.com/questions/348974/how-to-prevent-my-screens-from-turning-off-when-the-screen-is-locked
<rhuddie> slickymaster, sorry, I meant on ubuntu touch
<slickymaster> rhuddie: np
<jibel> rhuddie, run 'powerd-cli display on bright'
<jibel> rhuddie, in the bakground if you want to keep it on
<jibel> back
<jibel> rhuddie, if you meant a UI wait to disable screen power off, I don't know any
<john__> Hi! Are Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebooks well supported by Ubuntu? In particular E743 and E753 models.
<rhuddie> jibel, thanks
<DanChapman> john__: My partner runs Ubuntu on her E753 with no problems at all.
<jibel> pitti, there is still a problem with adt-run. For example http://10.98.0.1:8080/job/saucy-adt-apport/120/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull
<jibel> pitti, test timed out but didn't stop
<jibel> pitti, I'll connect to the VM to see if I can gather useful information
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: hey
<pitti> jibel: ah, that's the one I was just looking at too, as I got a failure
<pitti> jibel: did you kill that manually?
<davmor2> pitti: no he use a computer to kill honest ;)
<jibel> pitti, I did. I had to kill 24777 on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179036/
<pitti> oh, my interweb tube is back
<pitti> jibel: ok, that killed the actual test, but supposedly adt-run should have killed 16787 at timeout, right:?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<davmor2> ubuntu-qa just a heads up.  Image 74 is broken critically, Usermetircs has apparently broken anything it touches, so phone sms and camera don't know about anything else.
<pitti> jibel: ok, I'll have a look at this after lunch
<smartboyhw> balloons, any cadence weeks this week?
 * smartboyhw does not want to see the schedule since it will deteoriate his bandwith
<smartboyhw> *bandwidth
<balloons> smartboyhw, nope we have the final round next week for testing the rc's and final images :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, nice, let's get fired up?
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> balloons, when will we start Classroom sessions planning?
<balloons> smartboyhw, as soon as the release is out :-)
<balloons> It'll be classroom time again, which should be fun!
<smartboyhw> balloons, next time, we should have such sessions pre-release instead of post-release
<smartboyhw> Or maybe overlap
<smartboyhw> Like, image sessions pre-release
<balloons> smartboyhw, how would you like to see them done?
<smartboyhw> autopilot sessions post-release
<balloons> we;ve done them at the beginning of the cycle each time, but it is true that you can't use the info right away
<smartboyhw> balloons, we need some hype (and some more testers)
<smartboyhw> Who can use the knowledge right away
<om26er> jibel, re: bug 1227519
<ubot5> bug 1227519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "no time indicator on boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227519
<om26er> it seems the indicator crashes
<balloons> smartboyhw, well we could certainly run something at the beginning of next week so they could put it to immediate use
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes, we can
<balloons> doing that doesn't preclude anything
<smartboyhw> What "something" then?
<balloons> what do you feel is needed?
<smartboyhw> (Don't mention Google Hangouts, I can't be on Air due to age restrictions:P)
<balloons> we have video sessions explaining things already
<jibel> om26er, did you collect a crash file?
<jibel> or even reproduce
<om26er> jibel, well I face the issue daily. I checked that the service was not running, started by hand and it worked
<jibel> om26er, hm, and nothing in /var/crash?
<smartboyhw> balloons, promotion is not enough I believe
<jibel> om26er, do you have the issue after a reboot or only after a fresh flash?
<balloons> smartboyhw, probably worth having a quick look over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<smartboyhw> balloons, I don't think there's big issues with it
 * balloons reads
<smartboyhw> *big issues*
<balloons> smartboyhw, hmm, fair enough. We could be more direct in our promotion.. All the tests and overhead my by overwhelming to folks
<smartboyhw> balloons, more direct? How?
<balloons> instead of watching a video, we could simply ask them to install the image on there machines. Physical machines that is. If possible, upgrade the version of ubuntu they already have, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, +1
<balloons> give them a link to the image directly, etc. I wonder about getting the result though
<smartboyhw> balloons, getting the result = ISO QA Tracker?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes, I wonder if we could easily link them to one page so avoid confusion
<balloons> for folks that are testing this way..
<smartboyhw> balloons, a one-stop page? Ask amjjawad, he's good at such things:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, we have a one-stop page, I'm thinking even more consolidated than that. I'll run with the idea
<jfunk> nuclearbob, just wanted to thank you for your quick work on the QA reports, already coming in handy -  http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qa/qa-touch-1.html
<smartboyhw> balloons, i.e. ?
<nuclearbob> jfunk: no problem
<balloons> smartboyhw, thinking a little more outside the box. It would be nice to potentially streamline the process to this specific use case, but I'm not sure
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm
<smartboyhw> Quite difficult to streamline the result-reporting part
<balloons> I'm thinking a tool to get the image (we have those) and report the result, since it would be very specific in this single use scenario
<balloons> we can report tracker results via api
<smartboyhw> balloons, what we can do, is integrate testdrive.
<smartboyhw> With result-reporting functions
<smartboyhw> But I'm not sure DanChapman and Noskcaj will want to code that:)
<balloons> yes, that is possible, but in that case I'm not sure if makes as much sense
<balloons> it's already pretty simple. I'm after real world hardware results
<smartboyhw> balloons, they installed it, then they have to report t
<balloons> yep.. it's always tempting to think about technology
<jfunk> alesage, where are you now?
<alesage> jfunk, Chi-town
<alesage> and experiencing jetlag of almost kiwi proportions
<jfunk> hehe
<jfunk> how was your epic journey?
<jfunk> alesage, ^
<alesage> jfunk, quite epic :) , saw a lot of desert in Mongolia
<alesage> camped out quite a bit, it was fun
<alesage> jfunk, btw you were right about getting a cab right away, I underestimated the NYC traffic
<jfunk> alesage, sounds like it turned out alright
<alesage> jfunk, yes I made it thanks :)
<balloons> so davmor2 remember my 3g problems? those have never been resolved. If I disconnect wifi 3g flashes a couple times, but never connects
<balloons> I've never gotten a mobile data connection on the mako, am I the only one?
<davmor2> balloons: in progress, there is a partial fix that should mean you get a connection on startup.  Then cyphermox is working on making NM auto-reconnect when ofono updated aiui
<davmor2> balloons: cyphermox and awe_ are the best two people to talk to about it though
<balloons> davmor2, I just feel a little crazy as it seems like everyone else uses mobile data and I've never gotten it to work through all the builds. I feel like I'm missing something. It sounds like there are some bugs, but in general people have used it
 * balloons turns back on wifi
<balloons> thanks for the update davmor2
<davmor2> balloons: are you using a standard sim card or one from some random company that needs a config file change?  failing that try adb restart network-manager and you should in theory get a connection
<balloons> davmor2, it's a std sim from an att reseller
<davmor2> balloons: that might be your issue,  is it one from wallmart by any chance ?
<balloons> davmor2, ahh, heh, why yes it is
<davmor2> balloons: bingo needs a config change,  that would need you to drop your image into RW mode with /userdata/.writable_image (then reboot)  as for the config you would need to ask around
<balloons> davmor2, yep rw mode already on.. cool, well I feel saner, ty
<davmor2> balloons: I think people in the USA qa team have the issue and know the config other than that you can try ogra I think there is a bug for it too but I could be wrong
<slickymaster> balloons: I am considering taking a stab at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172046 but there are a couple of issues on which I have a few doubts, namely what does need to be updated in the existent testcase, besides  what's in the Bug Description?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1172046 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install (Tomcat Java server) needs updated" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> slickymaster, lets have a look
<balloons> slickymaster, afaik heh, those are my notes. My guess is go through the test, verify it works properly, and clean up anything you see (like the comment listed as an action)
<slickymaster> balloons: now that I've finished the editing work on the 13.10 manual, I'll give it a try
<balloons> slickymaster, this is probably the highest priority bug atm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1225669
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Ubuntu One setup is missing from the "Install" testcase" [High,Triaged]
<slickymaster> balloons: but that is already assign to smartboyhw
<elopio> good morning!
<balloons> slickymaster, yes, I was just mentioning it is all :-)
<slickymaster> balloons: ok
<slickymaster> balloons: one last thing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172046 is intended for the 13.04 server version, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1172046 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install (Tomcat Java server) needs updated" [Undecided,New]
<slickymaster> or is it for the 12.04.3 LTS version?
<balloons> slickymaster, yes always current devel
<balloons> the old version is archived against the old results, so no worries on updating it
<slickymaster> balloons: thanks
<slickymaster> I'll prepare a VM to install it and afterwards start to work on the test
 * DanChapman wonders why installing autopilot always kills vbox
<balloons> slickymaster, wonderful, thank you!
<balloons> DanChapman, what do you mean?
<slickymaster> balloons: np
<DanChapman> balloons: good afternoon :-) When installing autopilot from a live session using vbox it always kills the graphics
<alesage> nuclearbob, suggestion from tedg concerning adding a column to your reporting view for "is a merge proposal attached to the bug"
<balloons> wow.. that sounds really odd
<DanChapman> balloons: yeah its been like it for a while. I try it every now and again it seems to happen around the point its unpacking vis and xlib.
<elopio> davmor2: so, the most recent image is broken?
<balloons> must be a vbox thing. I kind of remember that, but I don't usually use ap in live sessions anymore.. though I know why you are :-)
<davmor2> elopio: yeap 75 should fix it once all the bits land to build the images
<balloons> DanChapman, pitti is on the hook to merge your MP this week, so :-)
<elopio> davmor2: and 75 will be tomorrow?
<davmor2> elopio: asap
<elopio> got it, thanks.
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah he has already started the review :-) , so waiting on the rest before I make the changes
<pitti> balloons: well, at least review; there's quite a lot to be changed, and presumably we need to move the whole thing to autopilot
<pitti> will continue as soon as I'm off the hook for the timezone change OMGess and meeting-o-mania
<balloons> pitti, DanChapman yes, I shouldn't misspeak on landing.. Review :-)
<alesage> can someone instruct on how to make a touch image writeable?  in the past I've touched /userdata/.writable_image
<balloons> alesage, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Switch_from_RO_to_RW
<alesage> balloons, seeing that now thanks :)
<balloons> ubuntu-qa PSA This page has handy tips -- have a look! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Tips_and_Tricks
<pitti> balloons: ah, thanks for pointing out; I fixed ARM retracing two days ago, I'll update that
<pitti> and I'll add a trick how to disable the screen timeout
<pitti> ah, which is there already
<balloons> ty pitti :-)
<alesage> balloons, where do you think I should put the "run a package from souce" wiki, is this linked page the right place?
<balloons> alesage, as in run an upstream version of a package on the phone? a writeup could be handy for that
<balloons> and yea, I'd say it's a good place
<alesage> balloons, ok I'll put it there
<slickymaster> balloons, DanChapman, 'til later
<davmor2> balloons: you mean you haven't added enabling wallmart sims there yet ;)
<balloons> davmor2, I think I will place a note about mvno's in general ;-)
<elfy> balloons: "we just say resize drives as appropiate" agreed with that :)
<elfy> balloons: you want me to do that?
<balloons> elfy, go for it :-)
<elfy> balloons: ok - I'll assign myself to it and get to it in short order
<balloons> ty
<balloons> davmor2, nuclearbob hehe, a new section has appeared: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Add_APN_Settings
<davmor2> balloons: ha nice
<elfy> balloons: if you can make some sort of final comment on bug 1193128 you can assign it to me and I'll do that at the same time as I look at the other 2
<ubot5> bug 1193128 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Include VM in image test wording" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193128
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes, I remember that..
<balloons> I'm partly for jackson's approach "boot up the image" and don't say how
<elfy> personally I'm of the opinion that if a choice needs to be made like that we should assume that people can make sensible choices or we end up tying ourselves in knots for no good reason
<balloons> elfy, so does that put you in the same camp? less is more?
<elfy> more or less :)
<elfy> balloons: 'Boot the image using your preferred method'
 * balloons updated the bug
<elfy> balloons: I'll sort that one out soon too
<balloons> elfy, lovely thank you
 * balloons has so many pending merges open
<balloons> it's not funny. I want to close them!
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I've got a clean desk :p
<elfy> van's a bit mucky though ...
<pitti> elopio, om26er: do you know how to introspect the items in a QML ListView? getting the count is easy, but I don't see a property with the items in it
<balloons> om26er, 3 mins of your time to look at this mp? https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/Emulator-integration/+merge/188149
<balloons> I thought something was wrong with the archive at first, but it still is failing to pull dependencies today.. what gives
<balloons> elopio, also ^^. ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is unstable state?
<elopio> balloons: it is. Ah, I missed you on the email yesterday too.
<elopio> I'm sorry.
<elopio> forwarding...
<balloons> elopio, yes I found the tabs issue on another mp that magically stopped working, heh
<balloons> is this fallout from that? and when do you think we'll be good to go again?
<elopio> balloons: I'm wondering what changed. But my email went with no answer and the sdk is already gone.
<balloons> elopio, meaning the sdk changes went out, and you've not heard anything?
<elopio> balloons: I told bzoltan to ask the developers tomorrow morning to give me a hand fixing the QML problem. So I hope when I get up my branch will just work.
<jfunk> om26er, nuclearbob - you're both on the multimedia testing, do you know which developers to coordinate with?
<nuclearbob> jfunk: I've worked with the music-app team already, and the browser team, but I haven't talked to anyone about video yet
<jfunk> ping ubuntu-qa - can we get 1 volunteer to work with elopio on click packages?
<om26er> jfunk, rsalveti is fixing the codes, mediaplayer developer is nerochiaro and jhodapp works on the backend side
<om26er> *codecs
<cgoldberg> jfunk, i can help elopio
<jfunk> asac, I'd like to try having some of my team testing against trunk where we know there is zero automation coverage - are you able to point out which areas would benefit from this pinpointed testing?  I am keen to avoid manual testing where automation exists
<jfunk> but at the same time, if we can run early tests to catch integration issues that would otherwise be missed...
<elopio> cgoldberg: \o/
<jfunk> fginther, ^^ in lieu of asac
<jfunk> cgoldberg, you're a good man
<cgoldberg> i try
<elopio> cgoldberg: what would be awesome is if you could help checking the test coverage of the click index and developer portal.
<jfunk> cgoldberg, you have a device?
<cgoldberg> jfunk, just a nexus 7
<jfunk> elopio, will that be helpful?
<cgoldberg> so no phone calls or anything
<jfunk> I think it might suffice for click testing
<fginther> jfunk, a little context please, are you referring to just click packages or something more broad?
<cgoldberg> elopio, how are you checking coverage.. manually, or running something like coverage.py?
<elopio> cgoldberg: I'm currently just reading the code on the client side, to see if they have unit tests, component tests, api tests and GUI tests.
<elopio> so I'm not interested in a number. Just the levels of testing we are missing.
<cgoldberg> elopio, where can I start? got a link to source/tests?.. I'll start looking too
<elopio> cgoldberg: I'm going to share a document with you of the things that the client side consumes.
<elopio> that will be enough testing for today, I think, and will give you an idea of what the server provides.
<jfunk> fginther, broad
<elopio> cgoldberg: sounds good?
<cgoldberg> elopio, yup
<fginther> jfunk, to my knowledge there is no or very little automated test coverage for indicators, settings, application switching and app install/remove
<fginther> jfunk, other good people to talk to are bfiller and Saviq
<cgoldberg> elopio, which branch are you looking at?   lp:clickmanager-plugin or lp:click-update-manager ?
<elopio> cgoldberg: both.
<cgoldberg> elopio, pick one for me so we don't duplicate :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: ok, go with the update-manager.
<cgoldberg> k
<cgoldberg> elopio, i have a good idea of coverage for click-update-manager.  how should I measure or summarize?
<cgoldberg> also, I found an unused import in the autopilot test (my brain runs pylint automatically as I read code).. think I should MP a change, or not bother?
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, please fix it.
<elopio> it would be great if we can add pep8 and pyflakes to the MPs.
<cgoldberg> elopio, ok no prob
<elopio> cgoldberg: for now, maybe you just can make some notes of what you found about coverage on that document.
<cgoldberg> ok .. good enough.  I'll write notes and MP a fix
<elopio> cgoldberg: I'm thinking of an awesome tool that's like python-mock for servers.
<cgoldberg> elopio, yea?  what would it do?
<elopio> you give it an reply to make and it will listen on a socket and send back that to whoever contacts it.
<letozaf> balloons, Hi
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<cgoldberg> elopio, i built something exactly like that in my last job
<elopio> cgoldberg: was it useful?
<letozaf> balloons, I just sent you a mail :P
<letozaf> balloons, about someone interested in autopilot testing
<balloons> letozaf, I saw that thank you
<cgoldberg> elopio, yeah totally... it simulated all of our external services and sent back canned responses.  we used it on everything
<letozaf> balloons, hope this guy knows english
<cgoldberg> elopio, it was in C#, would be much easier in python :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: it could be as cool as mock, recording the calls, and replying only when a specific api method is accesed.
<cgoldberg> elopio, yea.. i used regexes for routing requests to static replys
<balloons> letozaf, I'm sure he does :-)
<elopio> cgoldberg: maybe it's already done https://pypi.python.org/pypi/mock-server/0.3.0
<cgoldberg> elopio, that looks pretty decent
<elopio> I don't like it that you have to write the replies on files. But I think it will have many of the basic things already done.
<elopio> I now have a toy for the weekend :)
<cgoldberg> elopio, mine also worked for MQSeries servers.. so distributed queuing and also http servers.. this one is less ambitious, but simpler
<cgoldberg> elopio, my design read from files also.. it's not a bad idea :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: but I would like to prepare the response on the fly, on the set up of the test.
<cgoldberg> elopio, ah.. nice
<cgoldberg> elopio, that code is Apache licensed... if you wanna do a big change that they probably won't merge, just fork it and start a new project :)  I'll help you work on it.. i think it's a really good idea
<letozaf> balloons, can I help with something this evening, or are you guys busy fixing things on  tests ?
<balloons> letozaf, sure thing. Heh, there's a lot of in-progress stuff I'm wanting to land
<cgoldberg> elopio, it uses tornado :P
<balloons> letozaf, that said, try grabbing the updated version of rss reader. I believe the tests are broken (again), and I'm not sure why. There are some sdk bugs they were trying to work around
<elopio> cgoldberg: that's great. I think we can use the tests for the click update manager to give it a try.
<cgoldberg> cool :)
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<elopio> what should the server reply to cause an update? prepare the mock, and run the test.
<balloons> letozaf, make sense? See what happens when you try and run them, heh. Also, it's likely some of the tests could be expanded as well
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch with the family, and then to buy the sata cable.
<elopio> I'll be back in a couple of hours.
<cgoldberg> elopio, so you'd hit it with an update request.. that gives it a filter and a payload.  it stores it and responds when another request comes in matching the filter?
<cgoldberg> elopio, ttyl about it
<letozaf> balloons, yes I will branch it now and take a look
<letozaf> balloons, ok so the next button is back again :P
<letozaf> balloons, I will fix what's broken and see what new tests there are to write or implement
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> ty!
<letozaf> balloons, yw
<balloons> letozaf, I responded to Andrea
<letozaf> balloons, ok fine hope he will help
<letozaf> balloons, but do you know Italian :p
<balloons> letozaf, lol, no I wrote in English :-p
<letozaf> balloons, I know that, but did you understand his email ?
<letozaf> balloons, maybe you used google translator
<balloons> letozaf, I saw another note from him and responded to that one. I'm not sure what he wrote to you, as indeed it's in Italian. Google translate gives you a basic gist I suppose, but I didn't translate it
<balloons> so please feel free to followup :-)
<balloons> technical work in a non-native language can be tough, so I'm sure you'll be able to help him out :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok, well he just asked how to get involved in autopilot testing and how to start
<letozaf> balloons, he has been using python for two years
<letozaf> balloons, and he's interested in testing
<balloons> letozaf, ahh wonderful. He probably knows more python than me already :-)
<letozaf> balloons, and me too :p
<letozaf> balloons, I mean you know python more than me too
<letozaf> balloons, I get an error in open_toolbar()  that's in the emulator :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181020/
<balloons> letozaf, yes I too got a similar error
<letozaf> balloons, the emulator is in the SDK right ? can I do something or do I have to wait ?
<balloons> letozaf, run with -vv
<letozaf> balloons, I had already run with -vv
<balloons> ahh, does it give more output? like say generating drag operations/
<letozaf> balloons, what I pasted was the output from -vv
<balloons> ohh, :-(
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<letozaf> balloons, wait
<balloons> letozaf, you can see the source for the functions in the docs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/_modules/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators.html#MainView.open_toolbar
<letozaf> balloons, well not drag operations but pressing and moving mouse
<letozaf> balloons, ok I can try to look at that
<balloons> so if there is a bug in the sdk, try proving it by opening the toolbar (or attempting to do so) yourself
<balloons> you can just edit the python library code to play with it at first
<balloons> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators.py
<letozaf> balloons, ah! ok cool!
<balloons> so say for instance, it's not opening because it doesn't like those values, maybe try changing the starting point
<balloons> etc.. I'm not sure what the issue is
<balloons> so maybe change  start_y = y + self.height - 1 in     def _drag_to_open_toolbar(self):
<balloons> and/or         stop_y = y + self.height * 0.95
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will try
<veebers> thomi: the unity failures, which image is that with? the click image?
<letozaf> balloons, it's a timing issue
<balloons> letozaf, ohh nice
<balloons> did you fix it?
<letozaf> balloons, I put in a sleep before opening the toolbar and now it
<letozaf> works
<letozaf> balloons, putting a sleep that's not the right way
<balloons> hmm, so can we check something else besides that?
<letozaf> balloons, I was thinking to put some asserts
<balloons> right.. sounds like a plan
<balloons> excellent work in finding it :-)
<letozaf> balloons, thanks :p
<letozaf> balloons, yes it works with an assert put before opening the toolbar
<balloons> awesome, so the whole suite passes? feel free to merge propose that :-)
<veebers> thomi: which commmand are you using to flash your phone?
<letozaf> balloons, I also fixed the remove feed
<letozaf> balloons, I will merge propose all
<balloons> sweet!
<knome> hallo balloons
<balloons> hallo knome
<knome> what's up?
<balloons> lost in a sea of merges, how about yourself?
<knome> just checked your website, and noticed you've broken it :P
<cgoldberg> elopio, ping me when you're back
<balloons> knome, ohh
<elopio> cgoldberg: I'm back.
<cgoldberg> elopio, I was checking tests, and found something weird.. look at this line:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/click-update-manager/pep8-and-import-fixes/view/head:/tests/autopilot/UpdateManager/__init__.py#L45
<cgoldberg> where does MainWindow come from?  is it missing an import or something?  that wont work
<elopio> cgoldberg: that looks wrong.
<cgoldberg> yea definitely.. makes me wonder if this has ever been run :)
<elopio> I haven't tried those tests yet, but I suppose it will fail.
<cgoldberg> I pep8'ed the tests and removed some unused imports.. should I just MP that and file this as a bug against the tests?
<cgoldberg> elopio, there's only 3 autopilot tests in there.. and 1 of them makes a call to the code in question
<elopio> cgoldberg: well, that autopilot code is following the ugly way without emulators. It needs a lot of updating.
<balloons> elopio, can you link the bugs you filed today on the sdk and autopilot and emulator issues
<balloons> things be broke :-(
<elopio> balloons: one second.
<elopio> balloons: send me a link to the failed logs, to see if its the same thing I was looking at yesterday.
<elopio> bug #1233393
<ubot5`> bug 1233393 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "We shouldn't rely on the order of the buttons on the tab bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233393
<elopio> bug #1233402
<ubot5`> bug 1233402 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "The Tab needs a tabIndex property" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233402
<elopio> bug #1233385
<ubot5`> bug 1233385 in Autopilot "Not possible to minimize an application" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233385
<elopio> bug #1233384
<ubot5`> bug 1233384 in Autopilot "It's not possible to get the Application object of the launched app." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233384
<elopio> bug #1233364
<ubot5`> bug 1233364 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Before starting the autopilot tests, we check for a condition that's always true" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233364
<elopio> balloons: just 5 bugs to be awesome again ;)
<balloons> elopio, wonderful thank you..
<balloons> elopio, you don't want to look at the failures anymore than I
<balloons> the evil of today has been enough
<balloons> it's time to quit
<elopio> balloons: I can stand a couple more of failures today.
<elopio> if you have a trace at hand, I would like to see if it's something not addressed on these bugs.
<balloons> elopio, most everything I'm seeing is showing in merges
<balloons> elopio, this is a wild one for instance: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/Emulator-integration/+merge/188149
<elopio> looking.
<knome> pitti, could you look at bug 1231978?
<ubot5`> bug 1231978 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar 1.6.3 locks when browsing Trash with Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 2 and following dailies" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231978
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-02
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> thomi: hey Thomi, how are you?
<thomi> hey pitti
<thomi> pitti: spent all day bashing my head against this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New]
<thomi> about to hand it over to the european contingent...
<pitti> thomi: ah, I'll have a look today
<pitti> thomi: but /dev/input/eventX != uinput
<pitti> the latter has its own udev rule for permissions
<thomi> pitti: sure, the bug title may be a bit misleading
<pitti> thomi: I wanted to ask you for a quick opinion about DanChapman's GTK emulator branch
<pitti> thomi: (already pinged yesterday)
<thomi> ahh, I saw that go by, I'm a bit conflicted about it TBH
<pitti> thomi: my gut feeling is that we should put them into lp:autopilot into some autopilot.emulators.gtk submodule, instead of replicating an entire second python build system and packaging in libautopilot-gtk (that would need another binary package either way, though)
<thomi> pitti: my concern isn't where to put them. I worry that we're basically creating two separate APIs, which will be confusing
<pitti> thomi: how do you mean?
<thomi> I think I'd rather see us improve the existing autopilot API for *all* UI toolkit backends, rather than improve it for Gtk only
<thomi> "enter_text" method for text entry widgets... well, why not extend the keyboard instead (we actually already did that, but the example proves my point I think)
<pitti> thomi: ah, I didn't even get that far with code review yet
<pitti> so, replicating the generic click() methods and the like certainly sounds redundant
<pitti> i. e. I don't really understand why we need so many wrappers
<thomi> so I think a good thing would be to see what ideas are applicable to all of gtk/qt/unity, and apply those in autopilot 1.4
<pitti> I do see why it's useful to have emulators for GtkFileDialog and some standard bits
<thomi> pitti: agreed
<thomi> indeed
<pitti> where it's nontrivial to pick out particular buttons etc.
<thomi> and obviously those things are going to be specific to each ui toolkit
<pitti> GtkTreeView._item(self, labelText) also seems highly useful
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> bonjour pitti, ça va et toi? More manual phone testing for me today :/
<pitti> jibel: un peu fatigue, mais j'attends avec impatience le long week-end à Lyon
<pitti> (pour le mariage de Didier)
<jibel> pitti, ah great! I didn't know you were going. Have you been there already?
<pitti> jibel: no, that will be my first tiem
<pitti> time
<pitti> jibel: last time I stayed at Didier's he still lived in Paris
<DanChapman> good morning all
<pitti> hey DanChapman, good morning
<DanChapman> good morning pitti, thanks for finishing the review I'm just reading through it now :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: not quite finished yet
<pitti> DanChapman: I had a quick chat with thomi this morning about the structure, I gave a summary in the MP
<pitti> once this gets simplified, I think we can put the remaining emulators into ap itself, and generalize the enter_text() bits etc.
<DanChapman> pitti, ok cool thanks. I will start trimming it back. Ive left a comment on the MP if you could take a look for me.
<pitti> DanChapman: so you are saying the two lines of code that you have for getting the second GtkTreeView would work with your branch, but not with current AP?
<pitti> DanChapman: it certainly should work with AP, if not that sounds like a general bug
<pitti> DanChapman: I mean, the solution certainly cannot be to duplicate the entire Gtk/Qt API with stub classes for emulators? there must be something better
<DanChapman> pitti yeah it will only work if there is a stub class.
<pitti> DanChapman: how does it fail without? The class names should be exported by ap-gtk?
<DanChapman> pitti, let me get output for with and without so you can see :-) It says something like Class Gtk*  has not attribute * without the stub.
<DanChapman> pitti http://paste.ubuntu.com/6182845/
<pitti> DanChapman: I'm afraid that's a question for Thomi, i. e. how to make it possible to create an emulator for one particular class only
<pitti> DanChapman: so you mostly created those stub classes so that everythign gets an emulator, to work around that bug?
<pitti> at least now I understand the motivation :)
<pitti> DanChapman: can you please explain this in the MP, so that it doesn't get lost on IRC for thomi?
<pitti> elopio: hey, how are you?
<DanChapman> pitti, sorry had to take my son to school. Yeah i had to create the stubs to workaround the issue, i didn't realise it was a bug at the time. I'll explain it all in the MP now
<pitti> DanChapman: thanks; as I said, I'm not entirely sure how emulators work, whether they should indeed be this "I magically replace this class" thing or whether they need to be wrapped around the AP objects manually
<knome> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey knome
<knome> pitti, i see you're mentioned in bug 1231978, is it possible it's a regression that's related with something you changed lately?
<ubot5> bug 1231978 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar 1.6.3 locks when browsing Trash with Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 2 and following dailies" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231978
<knome> apparently that's not thunar only, but other file managers as well
<knome> it's a relatively nasty bug, so if you'd have any idea why that might be happening..
<pitti> I saw the bug, yes; there was a new upstream microrelease around that time
 * pitti looks at https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/log/
<knome> cheers
<pitti> knome: replied
<knome> ok, cheers, i'll get that test done ASAP
<slickymaster> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey slickymaster
<DanChapman> hey slickymaster
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Any progress on testdrive? Or autopilot for ubiquity
<slickymaster> Hey DanChapman, Noskcaj
<knome> pitti, i don't seem to be one affected by that bug, so can't confirm if the older version fixes :/
<om26er> could anyone confirm bug 1234051?
<ubot5> bug 1234051 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "timezone settings are reset on reboot" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234051
<om26er> bug 1234051
<om26er> oops
<om26er> jibel, ^
<jibel> om26er, sorry, my device is not in a suitable test to verify this bug at the moment. But I'll confirm later if nobody beat me to it
<om26er> jibel, ack
<jibel> s/test/state
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: Hey the ubiquity tests are coming along now. Should have new ones finished later today/tomorrow and should work for any flavor (minus kubuntu) and any locale.
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Awesome, great work.
<DanChapman> pitti, so change copyright to "Copyright (C) Canonical Ltd 2013"?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: thanks :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: right (but that's more like a finishing touch, don't worry about these small bits too much :) )
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> pitti: hello.
<elopio> I'm about to leave to the gym.
<elopio> can I help you quickly, or can you wait 1.5 hours?
<elopio> oh, sorry. I misread "are you here" instead of "how are you" :D
<elopio> I'm great, a little asleep still :)
<pitti> elopio: no hurry; enjoy the gym!
<elopio> I'm back, but I need to leave again because I'm stupid when I get up this early. I should stop doing it :)
<elopio> I forgot I had to take the motorcycle to the mechanic.
<jfunk> elopio, ping
<jfunk> cgoldberg, ping
<cgoldberg> jfunk, pong
<jfunk> cgoldberg, how Is testing click GOING?
<jfunk> pardon the caps lock
<cgoldberg> jfunk, good.  i evaluated what exists for unit tests... and I found some issues in the Autopilot tests (they don't work)
<cgoldberg> jfunk, how should I deal with the broken AP tests.  try to implement/fix them myself... or just file a bug?
<jfunk> cgoldberg, are they broken with Mir on, or were you testing with Surface Fliger SF?
<cgoldberg> jfunk, broken period.  I don't see how they ever ran with the current code
<cgoldberg> im referring to click-update-manager
<jfunk> cgoldberg, hmm, do you know whether or not the tests are in the CI
<jfunk> they must have been removed
<cgoldberg> jfunk, i'm not sure.. if they are, they are failing
<jfunk> right got that
<jfunk> cgoldberg, so, at the moment, all eyes are on mir, click packages, system settings and multi media  (mir should be on for the other 3)
<cgoldberg> jfunk, i should prob enter a defect against  click-update-manager.. so at least it's being tracked and we can refer to it
<jfunk> cgoldberg, right, and you and elopio need to run the broken AP tests manually with mir on in the meantime :/
<cgoldberg> i also MP'ed a branch to  click-update-manager cleaning up the test code a bit
<cgoldberg> jfunk, ok.. will do
<jfunk> cgoldberg, it is vital that we are detecting the defects for the click apps and related cases often coming toward this release
<cgoldberg> ok
<jfunk> I know elopio is off getting his bike fixed again :p - perhaps when he returns you can coordinate with him: testing on proposed images with mir on, hit the click apps story
<cgoldberg> jfunk, sure thing.. i will coordinate with Leo
<jfunk> cgoldberg, elopio - I have a meeting with Ubuntu Engineering leads tomorrow morning, if you could create a report similar to Jean-Baptiste's Mir report - http://goo.gl/JT0ALH
<jfunk> including the automated tests that were broken which you ran manually instead
<jfunk> (see the bottom)
<cgoldberg> kk
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, how did your brainstorming go?:P
<pitti> doanac: I tried all that with sudo -i etc.
<pitti> doanac: I added the DBUS export as it was complaining about not having a session bus
<pitti> ah, maybe I screwed up the syntax (I didn't use the double quotes at first), trying again
<doanac> pitti: you might look at phablet-test-run. it does those gymnastics :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, heh, I'm in firefight mode
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<pitti> doanac: ooh, got it now, nice!
<pitti> doanac: the tests still fail and the dialer doesn't come up, but at least they start running
<pitti> fun, I see like a miniature version of the dialer on the bottom edge of the screen
<elopio> i'm back, now for real.
<elopio> jfunk: not fixing again, fixing finally. Just today the parts arrived, so finally it's going to look like new.
<elopio> in the mean time, I'm stuck traveling by bus. I hate life outside the internets.
<elopio> cgoldberg: ping.
<elopio> there's one thing with our idea of the mock server.
<cgoldberg> elopio, hey
<elopio> now all our client code is c++. So if we make the mock on python, it will be only called in an easy and direct way from the autopilot tests.
<elopio> cgoldberg: but maybe that's not a problem. Maybe the unit tests should mock the server responses on a lower level.
<elopio> maybe it's just that I don't like c++ and I'm trying to justify using python :)
<cgoldberg> elopio, good idea :)   for a start we could use it for AP tests... but it should be technology agnostic right?  it's just an http server right?
<cgoldberg> you just need to hit it with HTTP requests to setup a response, then call the API
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes. Maybe if we need it from c++, we write the files for the response, and call a binary.
<elopio> if we need it from python, we can set up the responses on the fly, or even write an object that encapsulates all the possible responses and prepares them.
<cgoldberg> elopio, also.. read scrollback.. jfunk wants a report on the click testing.  and we need to manually run tests where autopilot is not working
<jfunk> cgoldberg, elopio + mir on
<elopio> jfunk, cgoldberg: yes, ack to all you said.
<elopio> yesterday I ran all the tests again to check the documentation I made on moztrap. I'll do it today with mir enabled.
<elopio> jfunk, cgoldberg: the document I sent to you with the notes to set up testing on trunk and the tests to run and the problems found is almost what jibel did on that other doc.
<elopio> we just need to clean it a little.
<cgoldberg> cool
<om26er> nuclearbob, hey got the video ready ?
<nuclearbob> om26er: it should be uploaded, I just need to share it
<nuclearbob> working on that now
<nuclearbob> I can't find it in the interface, unfortunately, but my machine says file sync has completed
<nuclearbob> I'll do the manual upload
<om26er> yeah could be a bug in UbuntuOne
<nuclearbob> om26er: how about this: http://ubuntuone.com/0NOmNJbkg2noc3RAFrojQp
<om26er> nuclearbob, yes, its downloading
<elopio> jfunk: yesterday I focused on testing the U1 accounts plugin for system settings.
<elopio> you are including that as part of "click" right?
<jfunk> elopio, I may be mistaken but I believe it should be more focused on the install / upgrade / uninstall
<elopio> jfunk: you can't update click packages without an account.
<elopio> and I think it's also used for the search.
<elopio> I think it's important to get it right, because if people start adding a u1 account on a wrong way, next cycle we will see lots of funny errors.
<jfunk> elopio, ah, there's much I don't know about click I defer to your good judgement
 * jfunk nods
<thomi> morning all
<cgoldberg> morning thomi
<thomi> hey cgoldberg
<cgoldberg> elopio, is there a standard or shared 'UbuntuTouchAppTestCase' that apps are using?  or does each app use it's own?  there's one here inside click-update-manager
 * cgoldberg bbiab
<balloons> afternoon letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<balloons> well buonasera actually
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera :)
<balloons> so I saw the rssreader got fixed -- did you see my note?
<balloons> fixed=merged :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<letozaf> balloons, great, I made the change you asked me
<letozaf> balloons, I am now working on the remove topic part of rssreader app test
<letozaf> balloons, nearly finished it
<balloons> letozaf, I think you'll have to do another mp.. ahh, right, so you can fix it with that one ;-)
<balloons> great thank you!
<letozaf> balloons, yw
<letozaf> balloons, I also changed the initial part where you check network activity
<balloons> I saw, I take it that works a bit better now
<letozaf> balloons, it looks like
<letozaf> balloons, oh, but wait I changed it again now, you cannot see it until I propose for merge
<letozaf> balloons, it's even better
<letozaf> balloons, I think :p
<elopio> cgoldberg: I've been writing one for ages now.
<balloons> thomi, if you get a chance today, can you review the questions on this merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators/+merge/187673
<thomi> balloons: sure, I'll add it to my list
<balloons> ty :-
<elopio> cgoldberg: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class-2/+merge/188924
<elopio> it just occures to me that I can simplify it on just two cases, so it needs a littme more work.
<balloons> letozaf, :-) I'm sure it is. Glad rssreader is getting some love again
<letozaf> balloons, :-)
<cgoldberg> elopio, should we have a common 'ClickAppTestCase' inside ubuntuuitoolkit?
<elopio> cgoldberg: I wanted that, but after some reviews it seems it would be too much magic to be launching the application on the base class.
<elopio> so, we went jsut with ubuntuuitoolkit.base.UbuntuUIToolkitAppTestCase, that's pretty simple.
<elopio> and we will duplicate what I have on my branch up there ^^ on every project.
<elopio> it's not as bad as it seems. We will have just two cases, running on the desktop or running on the phone, so the code will be like half of what I currently wrote.
<cgoldberg> ok
<elopio> cgoldberg: you can see that this new style removes the MainWindow :)
<balloons> ohh cgoldberg going to join in hacking on the emulator? We'd love it1
<letozaf> balloons, I will push the test so you can see what I did if you want, but I will not propose merge as I have a timing issue just at the end of the test, I put a sleep now, just for debugging
<balloons> you can propose a work, and mark it work in progress
<balloons> *propose a merge
<letozaf> balloons, good so I can finish it tomorrow
<balloons> letozaf, right, and at the same time you can easily get a diff, et
<letozaf> balloons, should I push this in the same branch as the previous work or create a new one ?
<balloons> letozaf, your choice
<balloons> i usually go for new I guess
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will also go for new
<letozaf> balloons, where is it that you mark it WIP ?
 * letozaf is looking for WIP
<balloons> when you propose uncheck the box "ready for review"
<balloons> or, click the exclamation point at the top under ready for review and set it
<letozaf> balloons, argh! I had already proposed for merge, the status now is  pending review
<balloons> letozaf, yep, just change it at the top
<balloons> no worries
<letozaf> balloons, there is a need review choice should I select that ?
<letozaf> balloons, wait no...
<balloons> letozaf, yep, the first one, work in progress
<letozaf> balloons, needs fixing sounds goog
<letozaf> sorry good
<balloons> it's right at top, under status
<letozaf> balloons, LOL didn-t see it as it was written in black
<letozaf> balloons, lol
<letozaf> balloons, I was looking at it but could not see it :p
<letozaf> balloons, ok so I'm going to bed now, buona notte :D
<balloons> letozaf, ciao!
<balloons> elopio, is this going to land? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_tab_switch/+merge/188774
<elopio> balloons: it's waiting for the prerequisite branch.
<balloons> elopio, so everything is still broke eh? Well I got one MP in
<elopio> balloons: the error that this fixes happens sometimes. So, it's more or less broken.
<elopio> what's the URL of your MP?
<balloons> elopio, I believe this one is most affected: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/sudoku-app/convert-ap-tests-to-sdk/+merge/187945
<balloons> I realize I can modify it to click tab names instead, and that should work eh
<cgoldberg> elopio, just a friendly reminder from julien... make sure you flash with the devel-propsed image for any click testing
<elopio> balloons: yes, that's likely to be fixed with that branch.
<elopio> I'm not sure clicking by tab names will fix it.
<elopio> cgoldberg: ok.
<elopio> thomi: once a click package is installed, if we do from the desktop phablet-test-run name_of_the_package, will it work just like it did when we had debs?
<thomi> elopio: only if the AP test suite uses launch_click_package rather than launch_test_application
<elopio> thomi: can you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class-2/+merge/188924
<thomi> sure
<thomi> elopio: LGTM
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-03
<elopio> thomi: thanks, but it's not working on the device.
<elopio> ImportError: No module named testsimple3
<elopio> testsimple3 is a click package I've just made on qtcreator and installed on the device with qtcreator.
<elopio> I run it with:
<elopio> $ phablet-test-run testsimple3
<thomi> elopio: do you have the test suite downloaded somewhere?
<elopio> I suppose not. That's why I was asking if it will work just as the deb.
<elopio> the things I find qtcreator is installing don't include the tests
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> it is :)
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> heya elfy :-)
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> Morning davmor2
<davmor2> jibel: hey dude
<DanChapman> jibel, hey is there a way to detect which flavor is being installed. platform.dist() shows ('Ubuntu', '13.10', 'saucy') for all flavors. is there another way?
<jibel> DanChapman, I think you can find this info in media-info
<jibel> DanChapman, .disk/info on the iso
<jibel> DanChapman, maybe /etc/lsb-release but I cannot confirm
<jibel> DanChapman, .disk/info is copied to /var/log/installer/media-info on the target
<DanChapman> jibel, ok thanks, i will give that a try
<spineau> Morning cgregan, roadmr
<roadmr> spineau: hello
<jfunk> ping om26er - can we start our 1/1 now?
<om26er> jfunk, yes, in sec
<om26er> grabbing the headphones
<om26er> jfunk, ready, when you are.
<jfunk> ping rvr - hey victor, are you able to attend our 1/1 today?
<rvr> jfunk: I'm in a middle of a virtual sprint :(
<rvr> I added a comment in Google Calendar
<jfunk> ping elopio
<jfunk> rvr - np I had a hunch you might not be able to make it
<jfunk> gema, alesage - according to Rick system settings is 'complete' can we do a quick hangout with the 3 of us to go over your report
<gema> jfunk: sure
<gema> jfunk: not all the functionality has landed
<gema> jfunk: what was there yesterday, there it is still today
<jfunk> gema, in proposed?
<gema> jfunk: in stable, which happens to be proposed today
<gema> 78
<alesage> jfunk should we hang out gema ?
<gema> alesage: you want to hang me out?
<gema> x)
<alesage> gema heh :/
<gema> alesage: sorry, bad day
<alesage> gema mine is only beginning :)
<gema> jfunk: where is that hangout?
<jfunk> gema alesage hold on
<jfunk> gema, alesage - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/62e54ca254e639b822412286443630fe74a45451
<jfunk> nuclearbob, om26er - so I am looking at the report and there's only one bug that's in progress from development?
<jfunk> that's fine if it's true, but I feel like I am missing something
<jfunk> if there's missing bugs please have them in there in the next 10 minutes
<jfunk> nagappan, om26er ^^
<om26er> jfunk, more bugs are coming, in a few minutes. I am adding them
<gema> jfunk: the online accounts problem is still relevant
<gema> jfunk: you have the bug at the bottom of the doc
<elopio> good morning!
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<elopio> jfunk: pong.
<jfunk> hey elopio - I am in a meeting right now, do you have a list of click bugs
<jfunk> elopio, I am in *the* meeting
<cgoldberg> arg.. why is shipping so expensive from canonical shop?
<cgoldberg> cool new t-shirt:  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1106
<elopio> jfunk: for the update manager, all the problems I had last week (mentioned on the document https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ygknJW9f9WFwMd133XeuLhuJqUk4wsHhLz8qECSJPvY/edit# )  were addressed without bugs.
<elopio> jfunk: for the click scope, I just have one with high priority still not worked on:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1227510 (I
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227510 in Unity Click Scope "after clicking the install button, nothing happens for some seconds" [High,Confirmed]
<cgoldberg> elopio, jfunk..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1234379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234379 in Click Update Manager "Autopilot tests not working" [High,Triaged]
<elopio> (I'll work on the scope again tomorrow)
<elopio> jfunk: from the credentials testing, yesterday mmcc left only three of the bugs:
<elopio> bug #1233951
<ubot5> bug 1233951 in ubuntuone-credentials "Network::OnReply received empty document" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233951
<elopio> bug #1234285
<ubot5> bug 1234285 in ubuntuone-credentials "When you go back without adding a new account, a U1 item appears" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234285
<elopio> bug #1231580
<ubot5> bug 1231580 in ubuntuone-credentials "when you enter the wrong password, the error message is out of view" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231580
<elopio> he is working on them.
<cgoldberg> davmor2, is domestic shipping in UK cheap from the Canonical Shop?  it's 15 quid just to ship a t-shirt to USA!!... seems a little pricey.
<om26er> nuclearbob, ping
<davmor2> cgoldberg: no let me find out for you though
<cgoldberg> davmor2, add just one tshort and see what it comes up as
<cgoldberg> i remember the old Canonical USA shop.. that was perfect for me
<jfunk> elopio, thank you
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: is anyone in here clever with the launchpad api, or should I pop in somewhere else to ask how to query multiple projects?
<alesage> nuclearbob, I've only ever done by project, person, etc.
<jibel> nuclearbob, bdmurray is an LP api guru and might be able to help you
<nuclearbob> alesage: yeah, I've done the same
<nuclearbob> jibel: thanks, I'll check with him
<alesage> jibel after the above mir-related hang I do see other crashfiles, should I just apport-cli 'em all?
<jibel> alesage, what are theY?
<jibel> they
<alesage> jibel gallery-app, which is probably implicated in settings-crash, but also unity8
<alesage> jibel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188506/
<alesage> suggests a chain of failures even (?)
<jibel> alesage, gallery-app has been uploaded to errors.ubuntu.com, mine failed to retrace because new libraries have been uploaded
<alesage> jibel ack--do you think it's worth reporting these others?
<jibel> alesage, zg-report-app, maliit and hud are known
<jibel> alesage, you can report unity8
<alesage> jibel I'll attempt unity8 for good measure, ok agreed thx :)
<slickymaster> balloons: ping
<balloons> slickymaster, pong
<jibel> alesage, but retracing will probably fail because a newer version of libmir and others are available
<alesage> jibel ok will report
<slickymaster> balloons: one question about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1172046 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install (Tomcat Java server) needs updated" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> slickymaster, sure thing
<slickymaster> balloons, does it strictly have to be made just with real hardware or running the image in Testdrive or can it be made in VirtualBox not using TestDrive
<balloons> slickymaster, using a vm for that testcase is fine. Shouldn't require real hardware
<slickymaster> balloons: and what about TestDrive, is it mandatory?
<balloons> mandatory? no ;-) It's just a tool in the toolbox
<slickymaster> balloons: ok, I'm enlightened
<slickymaster> balloons: thanks
<balloons> slickymaster, :-) your most welcome
<balloons> *you are
<elfy> balloons: so I just realised how many testcases talk about booting with cd/dvd/whatever ... sigh
<slickymaster> elfy: hi o/
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<slickymaster> elfy: hope everything is fine with you
<balloons> elfy, yikes! Umm, a big find replace should do it
<elfy> yep
<slickymaster> elfy: glad to hear it
<balloons> don't worry if the diff is large, as long as it is clean oneliners
<elfy> balloons: yep
<alesage> jibel, as you predicted
<elfy> it will be just one-liners :)
<elopio> balloons: here's your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class-2
<elopio> it works in theory, now I need to confirm some things.
<balloons> elopio, ohh and what of https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class/+merge/187313?
<elopio> balloons: that one was a merging mess, so I dropped it.
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> kk
<elopio> I started from trunk when trunk was not the development focus.
<elopio> what changed from that is I kept removing cases. So now we just have two cases, either desktop or phablet.
<balloons> so hmm
<balloons> launch fromd esktop and launch from phablet
<elopio> fginther: ping. Do you know how jenkins deploys the autopilot tests to the phone from click packages?
<elopio> or balloons, do you?
<elopio> this branch will work as long as it can find the test cases. I'm not sure how that works without a deb -autopilot package.
<balloons> elopio, om26er asked the same question, and I told him I wasn't positive so he said he would ask and come to a conclusion
<balloons> elopio, that said you can see how I did click support in the core apps. And they do work
<fginther> elopio, not really, the plan was to pull the tests from source via an identifier in the click package manifest
<balloons> elopio, let me find the merge that will show you
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-rssreader-app/click_and_tr/+merge/188760
<balloons> elopio, you can even see the launch_test_click function in there
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<balloons> hmm elopio https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1234544. We do have hardcoded paths, I wonder if we could fix this elegantly
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234544 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Several apps have failing tests with 20131003 ui-toolkit" [Critical,New]
<elopio> balloons: the only hardcoded path I see that we currently need is to locate the source file when running from the desktop
<elopio> why do you hardcode something to ~/.local/share/Qt Project ?
<balloons> elopio, these are failing because of the storage location. We have stuff like this:     sqlite_dir = os.path.expanduser(
<balloons>         "~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases")
<elopio> um, and what do you do with those databases? pre-populate them before the tests?
<balloons> the other hardcode paths are "ok", because they are on an app level. If you change the packaging, update the test, but they won't fail because of dependencies changing
<balloons> elopio, we wipe them before testing, then restore
<balloons> elopio, example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188602/
<balloons> is the storage location a property we can upstream to the emulator?
<elopio> balloons: the .local/share I think can be accessed from a XDG environment variable.
<balloons> well, the point is if the toolkit changes, we'll break
<balloons> as we just did
<elopio> balloons: yes, I'm thinking.
<elopio> we can make it a method on the ubuntuuitoolkit package, certainly.
<balloons> if we had the property and/or functions inside the toolkit in theory we could avoid this. But yes
<elopio> get_storage_location(app_name)
<balloons> I mean it fixes my problem so to speak, but I want to make sure it makes sense to do as well
<elopio> I'm wondering how to test it doesn't break. I suppose we can add a test also with a simple application that uses a database.
<balloons> I think to fix it to get them running I'm going to be stuck updating the hardcoded paths
<elopio> balloons: yes, it makes sense for me.
<elopio> maybe, add a new moduel ubuntuuitoolkit.storage. And once we are on autopilot 1.4, we can even make that a fixture:
<elopio> start from a fresh database and restore it on tear down.
<sergiusens> balloons, are you aware that dpm's reported bug I think was fixed and now the proper paths are being used?
<cgoldberg> balloons.. ever seen the sudoku solver article from Peter Norvig?  that would be a fun hack to add to the solver code to AP tests for sudoku app :)
<elopio> :)
<cgoldberg> balloons, i wrote a sudoku solver app in Selenium that goes to www.websudoku.com and beat every game in expert mode.. in < 1 sec each :)
<cgoldberg> anyways.. the article is fascinating in how he approaches and solves the problem (plus an implementation in Python).  http://norvig.com/sudoku.html
<elopio> cgoldberg: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class-2/+merge/188924
<elopio> that's the cleaner way to set up the tests, without unexisting MainWindows.
<cgoldberg> elopio, nice.. need a 2nd code review?
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, please.
<cgoldberg> kk
<balloons> cgoldberg, interesting :-)
<balloons> feel free to propose such a test :-)
<elopio> I'll go for a walk with Bob Dylan. bbs
<balloons> sergiusens, it was a surprise for me, but we'll fix it. I was just discussing a longterm fix
<sergiusens> balloons, ack, well it should have been a surprise in the first place
<alesage> davmor2, I'm finding that my unity8 is pegged at 100% much of the time, same for you?
<davmor2> alesage: known bug
<davmor2> alesage: mostly happens when your screen is blank and starts to recover when you fire up the phone right?
<alesage> davmor2, pretty consistent after startup too FWIW
<alesage> davmor2, thx
<om26er> jibel, how do you remount the filesystem in rw mode without rebooting
<elopio> I know that. mount /dev/loop0 / -o remount,rw
<elopio> om26er: ^
<om26er> elopio, cool, that worked.
<elfy> no idea why they removed that from the recovery menu
<elfy> not very linux for the people ;)
<davmor2> elfy: because touch /userdata/.writable_image is too hard?
<elfy> not very linux for the people ;)
<davmor2> elfy: You mean less windowsy for people, Linux is all about the text files and hacking :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> davmor2: all that aside I still have no idea why they removed a really sensible thing like that from the menu
<elfy> but I'm just a user
<elfy> not that I'm worried enough to start an argument over it either :)
<davmor2> elfy: how do you mean away from the menu?  What menu?  The images were all RW now they are all RO there is no menu
<elfy> davmor2: I've not looked at a recovery menu for most of this cycle - so has the menu you get when booting in recovery mode disappeared completely now?
<davmor2> elfy: ah right sorry.  I'm not aware of that menu I never need to use it unless a system install breaks
<elfy> yep - once in the dim past if you went to root terminal it was writable, now you have to do the remount business - not something a newly arrived and oh dear I've broken it user will know :)
<davmor2> elfy: the idea is that a newly arrived user will never need to know cause is uber stable and read only so they can't break it ;)
<elfy> riiight ;)
 * cgoldberg biab
<jfunk> nuclearbob, do you want to have a hangout? or is IRC ok
<nuclearbob> jfunk: irc is fine
<jfunk> nuclearbob, shoot
<nuclearbob> jfunk: there's not a way to query all projects through the api.  There are currently 36 distributions/projects/whatever you want to call them.  I can iterate through them all and check for qa-touch, or I can setup a list of the ones we're interested in, or I can try to to some combination of the two (i.e., some more frequently and all less frequently)
<jfunk> nuclearbob, we talked about querying the two separaetly and then merging them afterwards?
<jfunk> perhaps create two objects and populate the webpage from each of them
<jfunk> nuclearbob, nm I understand your question
<nuclearbob> jfunk: two is not going to be enough.  We'll need at least ubuntu, mir, and touch-preview-images.  My question is, do we want to pick a whitelist of those 36, or just get them all?
<nuclearbob> or I can do some combination of that at different frequencies, but that's somewhat more work
<jfunk> nuclearbob, I think running 36 queries against LP every 15 minutes is going to make us hated byt he LP maintainers
<nuclearbob> jfunk, I agree
<jfunk> nuclearbob, so whitelist
<jfunk> sounds like you have 3
<nuclearbob> jfunk: sounds good to me
<nuclearbob> I've confirmed 3
<jfunk> scale it back to 30 minute intervals
<nuclearbob> I'll get those 3 running and see what's still missing
<jfunk> nuclearbob, just had a thought
<jfunk> nuclearbob, what if you do the whitelist and then once a day query all 36
<jfunk> nm, I just thought of why that won't work
<jfunk> whitelist
<nuclearbob> jfunk: why wouldn't that work?
<nuclearbob> I'm working on the whitelist now in any case
<nuclearbob> getting the bugs is easy, combining the reports is slightly more interesting
<jfunk> nuclearbob, because every time the whitelist ran it would remove the results from the single run of 36
<nuclearbob> jfunk: I'm going to be combining them in an additive way anyway, so I can avoid that problem.  I'll work on the whitelist scenario first, and then get you an estimate of the time to implement querying the rest of them based on how long that takes
<cgoldberg> elopio, approved your template branch.  so you prefer double quotes over single quote, eh?   That the *one* thing pep8 doesn't specify, and I get OCD about :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: no, I prefer single quotes.
<cgoldberg> elopio, then let's change the template to use them :)  I do too
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes man!
<cgoldberg> that way we can spread the single quote gospel further
<nuclearbob> woo single quotes!
<cgoldberg> victory!
<cgoldberg> (but I think thomi prefers double quotes.. or at least that's what most of autopilot uses internally)
<elopio> cgoldberg: I might start hating myself for asking this, but do you have a reason for prefering single quotes?
<elopio> I just find them pretty, but I hate when I write a message that has the words 'didn\'t'
<cgoldberg> elopio, habit.. i forget the exact reason.. but it started when I used Perl... both double and single work, but most of the good Perl hackers used single... so I got in that habit and dragged it to python i guess
<cgoldberg> elopio, I double quote when a string contains a single... "didn't"
<cgoldberg> otherwise its always single
<elopio> cgoldberg: ok, that's what I do.
<elopio> lets say from now on that great python hackers use single quotes :D
<alesage> I will be glad if we adopt a standard on quotation marks and this seems like one
<elopio> if they ask for examples of great python hackers, we just point each other ;)
<elopio> nuclearbob: are you the one working on the QA dashboard?
<nuclearbob> elopio: I'm working on the qa-touch bug reports, but not the actual dashboard stuff'
<cgoldberg> elopio, afaik, python official docs and CPython source code use single... so there's precedence i guess.  but yea.. point at each other :)
<elopio> nuclearbob: I liked this report a lot: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qa/qa-touch-untargeted.html
<elopio> is there a way I can do something similar for my bugs?
<elopio> the bugs I reported and the bugs I'm subscribed to.
<thomi> morning
<cgoldberg> morning thomi
<balloons> letozaf, buonasera
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera :)
<balloons> letozaf, did you see rssreader is the only non-green? :-) http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4527/
<balloons> shall we get your merge in to fix that?
<balloons> :-p
<letozaf> balloons, I was just trying it :p,  hope I find a way around that timing issue
<thomi> hey cgoldberg, before you levae today, I have some work to throw your way, if you're keen :)
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<cgoldberg> thomi, definitely.. happy to help on anything
<letozaf> balloons, yess ! it works!
<letozaf> balloons, let me just check again and then I will propose merge
<balloons> letozaf, excellent
<letozaf> balloons, :p
<balloons> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is not installable again
<balloons> :-(
<elopio> hey, does qa-touch mean that it was touched by a QA eng, or does it mean that it's a problem on the touch image?
<balloons> DanChapman, so are you about mate?
<letozaf> balloons, the test is complete, changed the status in  "Needs review" is it ok like this or must I do something else ?
<balloons> letozaf, that should be it
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will fix the other test now
<letozaf> balloons, argh! I forgot a sleep in, let me check again  :(
<balloons> letozaf, what's the verdict?
<balloons> Noskcaj, how are you?
<balloons> Happy Friday to you
<letozaf> balloons, stuck on an error on the last line of the test :(... I will fix it
<Noskcaj> balloons, good. you?
<balloons> Noskcaj, good good.. need more hours in the day, but so does everyone else. Or just perhaps less things to worry about :-)
<elfy> it's not the hours balloons
<letozaf> balloons, got it... hope this time definitely   :p
<elfy> you just need more minutes :p
<balloons> elfy, :-p. I'm a seconds man myself
 * balloons can see this joke getting out of control quickly
<elfy> oh - much to fast for me - you must be younger than me :)
<alesage> having some trouble using screencap under mir (assuming mir is the determinant here)--any corroborators?
<jfunk-afk> thomi, what's the latest in AP / Mir
<thomi> jfunk: input issues have been resolved for the mako - currently investigating reports that it still is broken for the maguro
<thomi> jfunk: there's a few changes that need to be made to the unity8 AP test suite that I asked veebers to look in to
<alesage> sergiusens, would you help me direct this bug to someone on SDK?  seb128 believes it may belong there but evidence is thin IMO https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1234733
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234733 in ubuntu-system-settings "Substituting wallpaper under mir produces blackout" [High,Incomplete]
<balloons> letozaf, how's it looking/
<sergiusens> alesage, doesn't elopio work with the sdk team?
<letozaf> balloons, fixed and working
<letozaf> balloons, changed status to needs review
<letozaf> balloons, I'm fixing the other test now
<elopio> sergiusens: not really.
<elopio> alesage, all the SDK team must have EOD by now.
<elopio> you can try #sdk on canonical, in ~9 hours.
<balloons> zoltan JUST left
<balloons> :-)
<alesage> elopio k thanks
 * alesage sets alarm
<cgoldberg> ballons, I'm working on the Autopilot Weather application.   want me to try fixing this bug while I'm in there?  Bug #1218598
<ubot5> bug 1218598 in Ubuntu Weather App "Unable to run autopilot tests due to missing local storage db" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218598
<cgoldberg> since i'm futzing with the tests already... 2 birds, 1 stone
<Noskcaj> cgoldberg, if you can fix a bug, do it
<cgoldberg> Noskcaj, it's already being worked on in another branch that is MP'ed... so in this case it was good to ask :)
<cgoldberg> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/adddel-1230297/+merge/189135
<balloons> alright, good night everyone.. whew, what a day. here's to ending tomorrow on a high note!
<cgoldberg> EOD o/
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-04
<thomi> hey veebers - WRT your email on the unity8 failures - were they skipped after the point where they started filing?
<veebers> thomi: they were failing in the setUp of the test cases (it was making a flawed assumption on wherever it was running local or system and tried to launch nothing)
<thomi> veebers: gotchya
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<Guest94878> morning. i have a pastebin link. i want to make cadence testing but i cant put it in temporary files in ubuntu wiki.help please
<DanChapman> heya elfy :-)
<slickymaster> morining all
<slickymaster> morning
<DanChapman> Morning slickymaster :-)
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> gema, om26er I think my "unity8 failed to start" bug is bug 1235000
<ubot5> bug 1235000 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 wont start on Mir when screen is blanked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235000
<om26er> I know that one
<om26er> jibel, so unity8 starts to take a while on boot but before that the screen has already dimmed so it won't start. is that right ?
<om26er> s/dimmed/turned-off
<om26er> actually there was another bug for that as well
<om26er> what(): Could not unblank display
<jibel> om26er, correct, that's how I understand it
<jibel> om26er, another way to reproduce it to press the power button when the google logo is displayed during boot to turn display off
<om26er> jibel, bug 1188504
<ubot5> bug 1188504 in Mir "Nexus4: Mir server dies when display goes to sleep ("error posting with fb device") and can no longer start ("could not unblank display")" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188504
<jibel> om26er, thanks, it could be the same issue indeed
<davmor2> om26er: do me a favour, drop some music on your phone.  while it's playing hit the power button then touch the screen.  then compare that with if you let the phone sleep
<gema> jibel: ack, I tagged it so that it appears on the radar
<om26er> davmor2, how do I verify sleep ?
<om26er> a song is being played right now.
<jibel> gema, thx
<davmor2> om26er: just let the screen blank
<gema> davmor2: the music shouldn't stop,r ight?
<om26er> davmor2, here is a thing you say: "hit the power button then touch the screen" that needs to be cleared up. You want me to turn off the screen and then touch it ?
<davmor2> om26er: I think the powerd fix they did to stop music dying is keeping the screen active
<davmor2> om26er: yeap
<om26er> right, qtpowerd
<davmor2> om26er: when you compare it you'll see the difference in behaviour
<davmor2> om26er: the other thing to try is let the screen blank with no music playing and then touch the screen
<davmor2> gema: music doesn't stop on last nights image
<gema> davmor2: it shouldn't should it?
<gema> davmor2: I don't want to have my screen on to hear music
<gema> davmor2: that's a waste of battery, i mo
<gema> imo
<om26er> I think music have been working without the need to turn off the screen for 3 days now
<davmor2> gema: that's what I'm saying sorry.  Music contiues when the screen sleeps
<om26er> *need to keep it on
<gema> davmor2: ah, ok
<gema> davmor2: we agree then :D
<om26er> davmor2, confirmed, screen turns on
<om26er> davmor2, can you report a bug for that?
<davmor2> om26er: can you do the honours I'm kinda stuck in application hell today
<om26er> davmor2, I think the second part of the fix is not yet in
<om26er> qtpowerd is supposed to be on the system for things to behave and its probably not released yet
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/qtpowerd/trunk
<om26er> lool, hey! with the latest music app, if a song is being played and the screen dims off automatically it seems we can bring the screen back up by just tapping on the screen.
<lool> om26er: ah right, could you please log a bug on this?
<lool> om26er: against qtpowerd
<om26er> lool, ok, thanks
<om26er> lool, I think qtpowerd is not in yet ?
<om26er> in as in the image
<lool> om26er: it's in the coreapps PPA
<jibel> om26er, 0.2~bzr5~ubuntu13.10.1 is on the image
<om26er> jibel, ack
<DanChapman> jibel, hey if you get a spare couple of minutes today could you change the jenkins ubiquity tests to run 'ubiquity_autopilot_tests.testdefault' and 'ubiquity_autopilot_tests.test_lvm'.
<DanChapman> please :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, hey, I'll try to do that today, but my DSL died so I've very bad connectivity to the lab. I'll see what I can do
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks mate :-)
<davmor2> guys go into setting → about phone → storage  how much space does it say you have?
<alesage> davmor2, ok
<alesage> davmor2, mako 2.1 GB total, free 960.3 MB
<davmor2> alesage: bit shy of the 16GB then :)
<davmor2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1  fixed already apparently
 * alesage wants a refund
<jibel> mine agrees with alesage
<davmor2> alesage: sorry no refunds you voided your warranty when you unlocked the device
<alesage> davmor2, heh
<jibel> davmor2, what device do you have, my mako only have 8GB
<jibel> ?
<davmor2> maguro 16
<davmor2> jibel: they only came in 16 and 32
<jibel> hm, and grouper has nothing, it ran out of battery again :/
<om26er> nuclearbob, hey
<om26er> nuclearbob, can you add to bug 1234722 for which Video formats are working for you and which not
<ubot5> bug 1234722 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "Most video files are playing with audio only" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234722
<davmor2> jibel: don't use mir on grouper it kills it in seconds
<nuclearbob> om26er: I haven't gotten any video to actually play video, do you want me to add which audio formats work?
<om26er> sergiusens, ^
<davmor2> om26er: mp4 works for me
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, device and video's would be better
<sergiusens> davmor2, the file omer added to the bug works for me too
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: can do.  I can't seem to run that start command from the bug as the phablet user, should I be using root?
<om26er> davmor2, there is more to mp4 that just mp4 :)
<om26er> *than
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, should be done as user
<om26er> davmor2, I have multiple mp4s some play some don't
<jibel> om26er, alesage davmor2 do the volume buttons work for you?
<om26er> jibel, under Mir they won't
<jibel> om26er, do you have a bug # ?
<davmor2> jibel: not under mir but they do under SF
<om26er> jibel, I think there is. let me find it
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: is there a way I can have gstreamer give me the codec info for a file?  I've mostly done that with mplayer in the past
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, just run mediaplayer with GST_DEBUG=*:3
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: thanks.  I'll post the things I can't play on my maguro
<om26er> jibel, bug 1233245
<ubot5> bug 1233245 in Mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233245
<jibel> om26er, thanks
<davmor2> sergiusens, om26er, nuclearbob: http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/  I think there is a better repo of clips that I think is vlc but I can't find it currently  but this might be worth using as a standard?
<nuclearbob> davmor2: that's almost certainly better than the random collection of music videos I've been using :)
<om26er> davmor2, thanks. I found a lots of files in lots of different formats there.
<nuclearbob> unless they all work right, then it's not helpful
<om26er> probably better if we were told that you should be testing "these" formats rather than trying to play all the different formats out there.
<nuclearbob> I'm trying to test what gstreamer says the phone supports
<nuclearbob> so far I haven't had any luck with that
<nuclearbob> well, I did have some audio working
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: when I run the application with GST_DEBUG=*:3, where does that info actually go?  should I be running mediaplayer-app manually and not via upstart?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, ah, if via upstart initctl set-env GST_DEBUG=*:3
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, then try again and check ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy/medi*.log
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: thanks, that's a lot of data.  Any thoughts on a pattern to look for to figure out what codecs are in use?  I should be able to find it either way
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, grep for No decoder available for type
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: I don't see that, so it thinks it can decode it
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, is the mediaplayer focused on the screen?
<nuclearbob> sergisuens: yes.  I click play, and the play button changes to a pause icon, but the screen is black and there's no audio
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, if this is mako, jhodapp is working on a color correction bug there btw
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: this is maguro
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, can I get the file?
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: yes, give me a bit
 * sergiusens hopes it's not 1TB of data
<nuclearbob> nope
<cgoldberg> balloons, hey.  I'm working with jcollado, but I'm on the hook for the ui-toolkit sphinx docs later today or monday
<balloons> cgoldberg, :-)
<cgoldberg> balloons, are there any other projects that need sphinx docs?
<cgoldberg> since i'll be in doc generation mode :)
<balloons> mm, good question.. There is one more emulator, the gtk emulator, which is being looked at to merge
<DanChapman> balloons: It needs a fair bit more work before the gtk emulator will be ready for merge, which is on hold till I have finished ubiquity tests :-)
<balloons> yes, cgoldberg ^^. But it's the only only sphinx doc work I know of. So I guess the answer is no, but maybe later :-)
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, the video you gave me, I can see, and I'm on maguro
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: interesting.  On mir on the current image, right?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, I just switched to sf, let me go back to mir
<balloons> DanChapman, can you link the pad for ubiquity stuff again?
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: I'll try sf and see if that works for me
<DanChapman> balloons: sure http://pad.ubuntu.com/k6nvveLDHX
<balloons> DanChapman, I want to convert that to a wiki page :-)
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: mir isn't running, but I still see a warning about mirsink in the gst debug.  Is that expected?  I don't see the video also
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: I could have sworn I was on image 80, but I just checked and I'm on 78.  Maybe I mixed up my maguro with my grouper.  I'll retry on 80
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, I'm on 78 btw
<nuclearbob> segiusens: oh, okay.  Hmm, then.  Not sure
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, and works on mir, sorry otp so slow
<nuclearbob> sergiusens, no problem.  I can't get it working on either, so I'm going to flash and try again
<balloons> ok, mir switched on again ;l-)
<sergiusens> nuclearbob, are you in read only?
<davmor2> om26er: you running mir still?
<lool> win 66
<lool> ups
<elopio> sergiusens, I heard you know how to make a mouse pointer visible on the phone.
<elopio> would you trade your secrets?
<sergiusens> elopio, you just need to create a hovering device
<om26er> davmor2, yes
<sergiusens> elopio, something like system/usr/idc/autopilot-finger.idc but with deviceType to pointer
<davmor2> om26er: open a terminal, open the keyboard, rotate the phone open the keyboard again how much of the keyboard works?
<sergiusens> elopio, I may be forgetting a couple of things, so here's the full doc https://source.android.com/devices/tech/input/touch-devices.html
<elopio> sergiusens, thanks!
<sergiusens> elopio, oh, nd if you are using evdev -> BTN_TOOL_MOUSE
<om26er> davmor2, only half, probably the part which was there before rotation. Confirmed
<slickymaster> balloons: ping
<balloons> slickymaster, pong -- how are you?
<slickymaster> balloons: fine, thanks. Just a quick one
<slickymaster> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172046 it's almost finished,
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1172046 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install (Tomcat Java server) needs updated" [Undecided,In progress]
<slickymaster> balloons: , the only thing I'm having doubts with is whether "NB: w3m basics: moving cursor and hit 'Enter' to follow links, 'B' to come back to the previous page, 'q' to quit" should be added or not
<slickymaster> balloons: added as comment of course
<davmor2> guys as mir has no screen capture tool currently use cheese on your desktop as a screen shot tool :)
<slickymaster> balloons: or perhaps an example could be wrote to demonstrate in a real web-page?
<balloons> slickymaster, I'm confused about what the issue with 23m is
<slickymaster> balloons: issue with 23m??? what are you speaking about? now I'm lost
<balloons> w3m :-) my typing skills ...
<slickymaster> balloons: in the Bug Description you wrote that "In addition, this step is just instructional and should be added as a comment, not an action" regarding the w3m basics
<slickymaster> balloons: so I'm wondering if it should be included in the testcase using an example of a real web page, or if it should dropped completely
<slickymaster> should be dropped ;)
 * slickymaster typing skills aren't so good either
<slickymaster> elfy: hi elfy
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<slickymaster> elfy: how are you? Fine I hoe
<slickymaster> hope
<elfy> yep all good thanks slickymaster - you too I hope :)
<slickymaster> elfy: yeah, thnaks
 * slickymaster is completly unable to type correctly 
<DanChapman> evening elfy and slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman
<elfy> hi DanChapman and wb
<DanChapman> :-)
 * slickymaster is convinced that balloons has completely forgot what he asked him
<DanChapman> balloons: so are you wanting to move that ubiquity pad to a wiki page or did you mean something else?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: I think balloons fall asleep. I asked him something 25 minutes ago and I'm still waiting ;)
<DanChapman> hehe
<balloons> slickymaster, DanChapman lol
<balloons> Sorry IRC client sucking today and not relaying things nicely
<balloons> slickymaster, I would just drop it
<balloons> DanChapman, yes the page is in progress
<slickymaster> balloons: ok, later on I'll push it and propose to merge
<balloons> DanChapman, feel free to edit away on the pad I'll make sure things get moved properly
<balloons> slickymaster, thanks!
<slickymaster> balloons: np, I'll able to pick up a new one :)
<slickymaster> balloons, DanChapman, elfy, cy later
<jfunk> ping ubuntu-qa (or anyone) can I get some help confirming:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1226895
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226895 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "calls made from contact in address book show up as 'unknown' in call log" [Critical,Incomplete]
<jfunk> I just checked and this defect is still happening for me, very quick to reproduce
<robotfuel> jfunk: I'll look
<robotfuel> grrr my phone doesn't want to boot
<jfunk> thanks robotfuel!
<robotfuel> jfunk: it works for me
<jfunk> robotfuel, :(
<jfunk> robotfuel, are you using mako or maguro?
<robotfuel> jfunk: maguro
<jfunk> did you dial out, or receive a call
<robotfuel> jfunk: dial out
<robotfuel> jfunk: I wonder if it's a first time you open the calllog thing
<jfunk> robotfuel, perhaps, it was directly after a flash
<robotfuel> I'll reflash and try
<robotfuel> jfunk: unless you know where the database is so I can delete it
<robotfuel> I found it /userdata/user-data/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<jfunk> nice
<robotfuel> jfunk: it still worked
<jfunk> :/
<robotfuel> jfunk: I'll try a reflash I can't find the call log database it had the old calls in it
<jfunk> thank you, it's a big help
<robotfuel> jfunk: it still works
<balloons> btw jfunk_ that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1226895 exists for me on mako
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226895 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "calls made from contact in address book show up as 'unknown' in call log" [Critical,Incomplete]
<jfunk_> balloons, \o/ I was beginning to think I was crazy
<SergioMeneses> balloons, busy?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, \o
<balloons> SergioMeneses, not too busy for you :-) What's up?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, yo
<SergioMeneses> balloons, pm
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, how you been?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, alright. Im just getting ready for work but im good.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, are you working? o0
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, Yeah. I am a bus driver
<SergioMeneses> :O
<jfunk_> balloons, do you mind confirming the defect
<jfunk_> and on that note I am EOD
<jfunk_> EOD all ciao
 * cgoldberg EODs
<slickymaster> good night all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-05
<phillw> Hi every one... I'm just having a "ARRRGHHH" moment with respect to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware :'(
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Any progress on testdrive? I'm wanting to try and get everything to pep8 standard, but it would screw up the merge from your branch.
<popey> any QA people know why the weather app might be failing http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/mako/82:20131004.1:20131003.2/4562/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/  ?
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<slickymaster> elfy, hi. Just saw your comment on my merge proposal. Going to fix it right now
<elfy> ok - cheers
<slickymaster> elfy, the only change required is in the beginning of the test, right?
<elfy> yep
<slickymaster> elfy, and am I right to assume that the proper solution is this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1193128/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1193128 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Include VM in image test wording" [Low,Fix committed]
<elfy> use the wording I put in the comment please
<elfy> and that will be fine
<slickymaster> elfy, will do. Always a gentleman with a helping word
<elfy> :)
 * slickymaster does a well-deserved bow to elfy
<elfy> lol
<slickymaster> ;)
<elfy> anyway - I'm not really here - have a good evening :)
<slickymaster> you too, elfy. And have a good weekend
<elfy> I shall try :)
<slickymaster> cy
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-06
<DanChapman> morning all
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: Hey did i miss a message from you yesterday mate?
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> heya elfy :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, you did, he just asked about the progress of Testdrive in GTK
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: heya, oh right cool. Well I havn't really had a chance to get back on it yet ( i did a couple of bits on the iso sync on weds), I could probably do with some help getting it done as I am quite short for time atm.
 * DanChapman is up to his eyeballs in ubiquity tests :-)
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman.
<Noskcaj> If you could push your latest version to launchpad and have a to-do list, i could try and finish it, or at least re-base it once my pep8 changes land
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, what's pep8 BTW?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, the python style guide. It makes things easier to read and porting easier
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ok
<melodie_> hi, I meet with an issue with the latest lightdm and liblightdm-gobject packages
<melodie_> I have tried all afternoon and evening to boot my distro and it was never finishing the boot
<melodie_> I went after half a dozen error or warning messages in the boot, seeking on the web and investigating
<melodie_> and finally found out that just reverting to the former versions fixed the issue!
<melodie_> I have done a dpkg-repack on the two packages in another install of mine where I had not updated and used these two packages to revert back
<melodie_> the changelog of the new version is here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/lightdm/lightdm_1.2.3-0ubuntu2.3/changelog
<melodie_> any thought?
<melodie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/834592/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834592 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "System hangs during boot with "Checking battery state" on screen" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-29
<teward> I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1374754 is more relevant to the quality team than bugsquad.  (was posted in -bugs)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,New]
<knome> looks like a dupe of 1371651
<knome> bug 1371651
<ubot5> bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<knome> oh wait, no
 * knome reads the bug
 * Guest13468 looks
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/gallery-app/qmltests1/+merge/235390
<robotfuel> elopio: I will
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks.
<elfy> doesn't look to me like the fix for the vm fail to boot sitting in proposed works
<balloons_> elfy, I thought there was a second fix?
<elfy> balloons_: maybe - no real idea - just picking up on bug comments
<elfy> and there's MP waiting for you - and some comments on testcase bugs :)
<balloons_> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons_, hello :-)
<balloons_> Letozaf_, howdy
<elfy> balloons_: perhaps talk to wxl about that lx testcase
<Letozaf_> balloons_, howzit ?
<balloons_> elfy, ahh indeed, we should add him as a reviwer
<elfy> yep
<balloons_> Letozaf_, not bad
<elfy> evening Letozaf_
<wxl> balloons_: elfy: which what?
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening :-)
<elfy> wxl: you're testcases - you should be fixing them :p
<balloons_> elfy, LOL.. your
<balloons_> knome, it finally happened ^^
<elfy> LMAO balloons_  - you are pointing put typos to me - I've just given up bothering to tell you :)
<balloons_> elfy, lol, still, amazing
<balloons_> wxl, https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1374599/+merge/236222
<elfy> balloons_: heh
<elfy> not sure why it amazes you given my refusal to use much in the way of punctuation or grammar on IRC :)
<wxl> elfy: well i'm not a member of testcases if that helps!
<elfy> wxl you should remedy that perhaps :)
<wxl> well god i used to be
<wxl> admittedly i don't see the value in testing mem usage
<wxl> especially top
<wxl> does anyone else do that???
<elfy> xubuntu doesn't
<wxl> does ubuntu?
<wxl> or kubuntu?
<wxl> we often copy stuff from other teams assuming that they know what they're doing XD
<elfy> whether it's not so much testing mem or testing that something works in the app or not I've no idea
<wxl> balloons_: could you add me to testcase admins?
<balloons_> wxl, certainly!
<wxl> elfy: yeah, that's the lxtask step which makes some degree of sense. we should be testing OUR apps, because they're unique. seems like a lame test, but if you want to be complete... on the other hand, testing top is Dumb (TM)
<gQuigs> g2run, not sure of context.. but memory testing can be useful sometimes- https://bryanquigley.com/uncategorized/ubuntu-14-04-livecd-memory-usage-compared
<wxl> i'll just repeat all this on the comments :)
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> I'd much rather you do an MP for what *you* want to see in your test and then I'll review that ;)
<wxl> probably siiiiiigh
<elfy> only reason I do these things is that no-one else appears to do them
<balloons_> wxl, you should be a member now
<wxl> ok, got some bad news, though
<wxl> i don't necessarily know the procedure for making an MP, elfy. fill me in briefly and i'll make it happen
<wxl> balloons_: thanks
<elfy> balloons_: this should be fun :p
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> don't worry, i know how to turn my computer on
<wxl> and i understand version control :)
<elfy> wxl: you don't know how much I hassled balloons_ 2 years ago lol
<wxl> elfy: well then you are well equipped to mentor me XD
<elfy> anyway - bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<elfy> will get you the branch
<elfy> do whatever you need to do to the testcase
<elfy> then bzr commit
<wxl> and push it and that's it?
<elfy> put whatever you want in the commit comment
<elfy> then push it - then link a bug - then set it for review on lp
<balloons_> well now, please use the review system :-)
<balloons_> anything placed in trunk should then be merged to the tracker and there is a tool for that
<wxl> those latter two items (linking, setting for review) is all through lp elfy ?
<balloons_> elfy, or I can cover it when you get that far
<elfy> wxl: yep
<wxl> okie should be easy
<wxl> i'll double check with you in a sec
<elfy> balloons_: review system?
<balloons_> wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<wxl> oooh wiki amazing
<wxl> thx balloons_
<balloons_> elfy, I meant, don't push straight to trunk
<elfy> oic yea
<elfy> wxl: I tend to push locally and have a branch with a bug number
<elfy> https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1374599
<elfy> for instance - number being the bug number - other people do it other ways - but I confuse myself enough without making it worse
<wxl> oh.
<wxl> ic.
<wxl> it's asking to compare what lxtask is reporting to what the system is reporting via top.
<wxl> i guess that makes sense
<elfy> wxl: I push to bzr push lp:~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/foo for manual tests
<wxl> so i'm saying we leave it alone.
<wxl> meaning
<wxl> accept your changes
<elfy> wxl: ok - well you can approve in the mp then :)
<wxl> i'm about to approve it unless anyone else wants to complain at me :)
<elfy> nope
<elfy> balloons_: and I've never worked out how to use the tool - always do it manually :p
<wxl> i'd rather do it manual anyways
<wxl> then you know what you're doing :)
<elfy> wxl: I think the tool is for the merging to trunk
<wxl> ah
<wxl> that seems like it takes less steps on the other hand :)
<wxl> approved
<wxl> elfy: keep it up. if i see another i'll promptly review. :) and maybe some day when i have time i'll review our other packages :/
<elfy> wxl: now I know you're about I'll add you to reviews I want you to do - but now I know you're about it's likely that I'll not do lubuntu ones anymore ;)
<wxl> elfy: don't need to add me as i'll pay attention as long as ubuntu testcase admins gets the notifications. as far as lubuntu is concerned, if you see one, just let me know.
<wxl> why are you always the lone wolf, elfy? this lightdm/plymouth issue has been quite the adventure ;)
<balloons_> thanks wxl and elfy
<wxl> np balloons_
<elfy> ok - that's merged and synced now
<elfy> balloons_: just the https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1374059/+merge/236015 one left now
<elfy> waiting for info on a couple of other testcase bugs
<elfy> wxl: yea - that plymouth thing ...
<balloons_> elfy, ohh right.. brillant,
<wxl> elfy: i've been playing with a ppc64 box i just got and i had the weirdest thing happen the other day: boots to lightdm and then goes blank on login. i wasn't about to comment until i could repeat it tho. didn't want to freak everyone out ;)
<elfy> heh
<wxl> besides ppc has other issues :/
<elfy> vbox has been a bit of a pita this cycle - couple of can't boot issues happened
<elfy> yea - how much longer do you think that you'll have the manpower to keep dealing with it
<wxl> pffht i don't have the manpower
<elfy> :)
<wxl> every cycle it's a matter of shaking up the users and getting them to quit complaining and start making a difference
<wxl> i did find one guy that seems really pumped to help
<wxl> i'm giving him a g3 and a g4
<wxl> that will help quite a bit
<elfy> well for sure I'd not be writing anything like http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-qa-recap/ at the end of this cycle
<wxl> my problem is i have time to do sort of high level managing tasks but i don't have a lot of time for hardcore testing and chasing down problems to their root
<wxl> so trying really hard to build up a really good team
<elfy> I manage to do both
<elfy> just
<wxl> i'd like to say i can. i try to fit in a couple tests where i can, but it's not as easy as it used to be. family life and all :(
<elfy> I know what you mean - last cycle I had more testing one milestone than I've had for the whole of this one
<wxl> hahahah
<elfy> and yea - when you volunteer - other things happen
<wxl> well gone are the days where i stayed up all night testing everything that needed it
<elfy> :)
<wxl> but i'm generally pretty good at team building, so i think it will all work out
<wxl> the thing that's weird is ppc users almost are always technically lazy. so building them up to be good testers is an uphill battle :)
<elfy> when it comes to the milestones - we appear to have lost a day - last cycle things were out and released for testing on mondays - now it's monday night if we're lucky if not I see it tuesday morning
<wxl> but solving our problem with booting this last release was a major win. they got to see bug reports turn into a solution.
<wxl> yeah i'm in the same boat with you on that one!
<elfy> always good to see bugs turn into wins :)
<wxl> especially when you have a community supported architecture. they begin to believe they're unimportant!
<elfy> balloons_: thanks :)
<elfy> what I've been pleased with (even if they are bugs) was that these biggish ones I've found this cycle got ubuntu too - hence they looked :)
<elfy> you'd not believe the disinterest we got when we got an ibus issue last cycle - we just ended up not seeding it
<wxl> dude ibus devs omg
<wxl> i've gone to their channel like 5 times trying to get them to at least comment
<wxl> nothing
<elfy> I use symbols in password - like #
<elfy> try using that when ibus thinks you've got a US keyboard :p and you've not ;)
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> i'm a unicode nut so e.g. in kubuntu ibus is very nice
<wxl> but it has so many problems, i won't touch it with a 10 foot pole
<wxl> unfortunately scim isn't *easily* a drop in replacement. you can't just tell folks to unstall scim and call it a day.
<wxl> so this may be a stupid question, but i have never been shown a way to get reports of daily testing. is there an option to do so?
<elfy> nope
<wxl> bummmmmer
<elfy> and trying to get history is a nightmare
<wxl> what package do i file a bug against? XD
<elfy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<elfy> file it
<wxl> tee hee
<elfy> we've got some other - this'll make it better bugs filed already
<elfy> wxl: seriously - file it :)
<wxl> oh that was a mischevious giggle. it's happening elfy :)
<elfy> oh good :)
<elfy> I'll confirm it
<elfy> balloons_: ok - merged and synced
<wxl> elfy: confirmed and subscribed to yours and here's mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1375456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe for daily reports" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> better description https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1375456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> commented and me too'd it
<wxl> danke :)
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> the newest 3 bugs (excluding your one) were ones that pleia2 knome and I thrashed out a short while ago
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-30
<elfy> balloons: has someone stopped whatever reports to jenkins for install tests - nothing reported for 7 days
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I got 4 wolfes back (although slightly different numbers), setting them up now (they are totally blank)
<pitti> jibel: err, halp -- we try to install "jenkins-slave", but that package only exists on precise
<jibel> pitti, you can install the version from debian
<jibel> pitti, jenkins in unmaintained in Ubuntu and has been removed
<pitti> jibel: I wonder how we did that when we first set up these machines; I'm fairly sure it was in ubuntu
<pitti> jibel: ooh -- perhaps it was still there in saucy, and dist-upgrade to trusty just kept the old version
<jibel> pitti, https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu
<jibel> pitti, yes something like that, I don't remember precisely when it has been removed
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jenkins/+changelog
<pitti> ack
<jibel> pitti, bug 1294005
<ubot5> bug 1294005 in jenkins (Charms Trusty) "Please remove jenkins from trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294005
<pitti> jibel: how do I reconfigure http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/wolfe-06-adt/ to be wolfe-02-adt? I don't see any kind of "configure" in the menu there?
<pitti> I might just lack the privileges to do that
<pitti> jibel: or, I figure I might need an RT for that and let retoaded handle it?
<retoaded> pitti, you need me to rename wolfe-06-adt as wolfe-02-adt correct?
<pitti> retoaded: yeah, and adjust the IP
<pitti> retoaded: i. e. wolfe-02 is now 10.245.66.194 (one less than wolfe-03)
<pitti> retoaded: do you need an RT for this?
<retoaded> pitti, nah, shouldn't take but a moment once I find where the IP is stored.
<retoaded> pitti, the IP isn't used within Jenkins configuration. The node has been renamed and appears to be up.
<pitti> retoaded: cool, thanks; ah, it's the node itself telling jenkins about its hostname, I figure?
<retoaded> pitti, yes
<pitti> cool
<pitti> jibel: so, ppc64el boxes are back; I retried the recently failed tests
<pitti> jibel: although they feel like a tarpit, I asked smoser about that
<balloons> elopio, link? >you mean the AP tests for ubiquity?.
<elopio> ->brain freeze<-
<wxl> elfy: have you guys come up with a new input engine e.g. scim or uim as a default or what are you doing?
<elfy> confused ...
<wxl> elfy: you nixed ibus, no?
<elfy> oic - we did nothing
<wxl> oh, i guess i'm confused :)
<elfy> we just don't have ibus by default anymore - if someone wants it they have to install it
<wxl> ic, so what is the default?
<elfy> no ibus installed
<wxl> in other words, you have no input manager at all?
<wxl> elfy: to make a long story short, i'd like to kill ibus sometime soon, but i know people need the functionality, so i'm exploring other options and wanted to see if you had any input
<ianorlin> grr had a kernel panic while in a live session not really sure how to report the bug on this new desktop I built but haven't installed to yet for utopic
<ianorlin> how would I report a bug in the live session of a kernel panic and get debug info?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-01
<teward> from -bugs:  [2014/10/01 06:14:54] <nrbrtx> Dear all! Today I have installed Ubuntu Utopic from beta2 CD and discovered that many bugs are still not fixed. These bugs are: 1245137, 1242572, 1263228, 1244090, 1270574, 1270579, 1280759.
<teward> (current time is 09:12 UTC-0400, here, for timestamp reference)
<knome> it would be really useful if they sent a test report to the ISO tracker
<knome> you can forward them here if they need help in doing that
<teward> knome: if they were still on i would, i'll keep an eye in -bugs
<knome> thanks
<teward> knome: i think the two channels should maybe merge, or at least have relays, but meh.  *shrugs*
<knome> yep.
<teward> since they kinda end up in the same radar coverage closer to release times, in a manner of speaking
<knome> agreed
<knome> i wonder how big the overlap is
<teward> knome: i think there was discussion about an irc channel merge a while ago, I forget where that went...
<teward> knome: i know that i see a lot of bug issues for utopic in my radar, but most aren't ISO issues
<knome> i think it was the usual "didn't get to it"
<teward> (two were, one was a VBox install issue, one was that last one i copied)
<knome> i mean overlap on the people front
<teward> mmm
<teward> i lurk here, for the occasional triage that overlaps, but other than that I dunno the overlap
<teward> but also the issue coverage starts to overlap near release time with ISO tests and such and bugs in the images
<knome> absolutely
<knome> i ignore most of the discussions on this channel anyway (since they aren't related to xubuntu), and even i wouldn't mind some more discussions here if even one of them occasionally helped the xubuntu team
<knome> at least all the quality-related information would go through one channel then
<teward> mhm
<elfy> evening all
<elfy> teward: that one was also in +1 saying exactly the same thing
<elfy> I for one don't see that merging this channel and -bugs would be useful
<patdk-wk> -bugs? that would be evil
<elfy> well I'm glad it's not just me then :)
<teward> there needs to be something saying "Issues with installing on the Ubuntu+1 Image or ISO?  #ubuntu-quality" or something :P
<teward> in -bugs, so that those related things end up HERE
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1365674-optional_containers/+merge/236745
<elfy> teward: maybe so :)
<robotfuel> elopio: I will, I have been triaging so it will be nice to look at some code.
<patdk-wk> bugs is too general, and about already released software wouldn't really quality here so much
<patdk-wk> but for pre-release, defently in here
<elopio> robotfuel: It's not interesting code, sorry :)
<patdk-wk> :)
<elfy> but then again - if someone comes here talking about a bug in +1 - is there anyone actually about here who's going to a)be able to help b) be available to do so
<elfy> I know that in general if it doesn't affect Xubuntu I've no interest
<balloons> teward, elfy, knome I've been following along to some extent, but if there is something worthy of change, you know I'm happy to help make it so
<elfy> well perhaps there's a need to point people here to discuss +1 bugs
<balloons> changing channel headers is certainly something easy we can do
<balloons> I will say I generally don't follow -bugs.. to many channels as it is. So I didn't see the note about bugs still found
<elfy> but as I said - if we do point people to here to discuss +1 bugs - will they be then talking to the wind
<balloons> I don't think they find much of an audience in -bugs; unless it's related to bugwork itself and not the bug
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> so maybe the right place to discuss issues is the +1 channel then
<robotfuel> elopio: it would be nice to have tests for containers=None and containers=<NotNone>
<elopio> robotfuel: there are tests for containers=NotNone, that's how the other swipes work.
<elopio> robotfuel: so should I add two more with containers=None explicitly?
<teward> elfy: i specifically meant the QA related ones, failed installs, ubiquity, etc.
<teward> you're right, all the +1 bugs would be a headache
<robotfuel> elopio: if there are other tests that's okay, I just didn't see them at first glance
<elfy> also the message from this particular user was along the lines of "there's loads of bugs still" with an underlying "someone else fix them"
<elfy> teward: well up to a point those get discussed if there's a big issue - eg the vbox fail things
<teward> right
<elopio> robotfuel: the swipe to top and swipe to bottom call swipe to show more with a value for containers.
<elfy> one of those bugs is "
<elfy> icons in indicators are small (difficult to view on FullHD display and smaller than was on 12.04)"
<elfy> that's really going to get a discussion going :p
<elopio> robotfuel: they don't have an explicit test, but they are already covered. Do you think that's enough?
<elfy> teward: also - I've not seen this type of issue come up previously - does it happen a lot in -bugs?
<robotfuel> elopio: I think an explicit test will be better, because someone might change them and it will be hard to tell that it's providing coverage.
<elfy> hi PaulW2U
<elopio> robotfuel: ack. On it...
<teward> elfy: recently
<teward> not normally i don't think
<elfy> teward: right
<teward> oop, FWIW the beta image Fails To Install in VMware, but don't beat me for using something that i can easily configure VM LAN and firewall segregation for :P
<teward> (might be because E:LowSpecVM)
<elfy> teward: :) I think it should be fixed tomorrow - was expecting it today
<elopio> robotfuel: pushed.
<balloons> teward, I actually tested the beta image on vmware and found it working.. I had to install vmware just to do it
<balloons> anyways, not to stray the topic :-)
<teward> balloons: might be the specs on the VM, they're very low since my Lubuntu packaging environment VM is also running
<teward> (any more power to the 14.10 test VM, and E:CRASH)
<teward> s/CRASH/HOST_CRASH/
<knome> balloons, the real solution to that problem? enough people in all timezones who follow -bugs closely enough and who can/know where to point people, including this channel
<knome> having two channels and a bot to proxy the discussions from one to another is the most disastrous option
<knome> one option that would require some work and would only potentially improve the situation would be a bot that would gather the bugs mentioned in channels X,Y,Z and then output them to either a website or channels A,B on regular intervals (like twice a day, or so)
<knome> that way we'd know what the "heat" for a bug in irc would be
<elfy> can't help feeling this is a solution looking for a problem
<knome> elfy, heh, maybe
<knome> elfy, but it might also give some nice information we don't currently have :)
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> I'd rather have information of bugs easily available on the tracker - than random pings of bugs that *someone* thinks is really important - but isn't actually even reported on the tracker
<elfy> not sure that a list of bugs is nice information I guess
<knome> though the point would be that if a bug is mentioned 3 times, it gets more heat than one that's mentioned one time
<knome> and furthermore, the bot could collect the information in whatever channels
<elfy> I still think it's meh
<knome> we could even leverage one that follows just xubuntu channels
<knome> yeah, maybe
<knome> it's not a replacement to anything, that's for sure
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1340227-expandable_autopilot_helper/+merge/236770
<dkessel> balloons: bug 1376414 :/
<ubot5> bug 1376414 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade from xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 fails, no user feedback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376414
<balloons> dkessel, looking
<balloons> knome, I think I may side with elfy on this one as a solution looking for a problem. It's great people share bugs, but we should make sure they are reported in the tracker. On the tooling side, improving the tracker bug displays probably makes more sense
<balloons> we can certainly educate people to report bugs in this way
<balloons> dkessel, your image is OLD! 20140316?
<balloons> ohh, lol..
<balloons> nvm
<dkessel> balloons: ... :p
<balloons> I was just trying to see if you used the daily or the beta
<dkessel> tried upgrading my real hardware which has 14.04 since march
<knome> balloons, sure, but as i said, the real solution (to get people report things on the tracker) is more people following channels, and that's hard to do
<balloons> dkessel, so normally I would pass -d in the call since 14.10 is in development
<balloons> ow did you call it?
<dkessel> update-manager -d -c as it says in: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/80270/testcases/1310/results
<balloons> knome, ahh you mean getting people into the tracker to begin with.
<balloons> sure
<balloons> dkessel, I'm confused why the -c is in there. That only checks
<balloons> bah, that run siwth update manager, not do-release-upgrade
<dkessel> is that a deprecated way of doing it?
<knome> balloons, yeah, but if that's not possible/doesn't work out, i don't think it *hurt* us if we got some bug mention stats.
<knome> the downside of that is that it takes some work to get done... but the upside in that work is that it's hardly dependent on anything, and anybody can simply jump in and do it.
<balloons> dkessel, no do-release-upgrade is intended for servers
<balloons> either way, it should only be -d
<balloons> they have the same core
<balloons> and mostly the same args.. but it's command line only
<dkessel> balloons: using "update-manager -d" gives the same result
<knome> maybe intended, but many people use do-release-upgrade with desktop installations, and it works just as well
<balloons> ^ right, I use it
<balloons> for everything
<balloons> dkessel, ack thanks. I think we should file a bug to change the testcase. would you mind?
<elfy> knome balloons - I just fail to see what we gain by spamming the channel with random bug numbers
<knome> shouting out is just one option, we can also make that on-demand
<elfy> well whatever - I guess I'll just /ignore whatever bot it is
<balloons> I'm not convinced either elfy
<knome> i'm just throwing ideas around
<elfy> yea - I know that :)
<knome> i'm not forcing anybody to use anything
<balloons> right.. :-) knome isn't selling anything, but is offering discussion which is good
<elfy> I just fail to see why we even need it
<elfy> this is just the result of one user wondering why a handful of bugs aren't fixed - the answers the same as it is for the majority of bugs
<elfy> balloons: yea - I've not got a problem with it at all :)
<knome> i guess the problem is also that people do not even file bugs
<dkessel> balloons: i'm not sure... maybe the "-c" really _is_ needed... after changing the setting from step 2
<knome> and unfiled bugs are harder to catch from any discussion...
<elfy> having bugs pop up in  a channel because someone somewhere else keeps pinging it doesn't achieve much imo
<elfy> it's just random noise in a channel that 99% of people are just going to ignore
<knome> probably. but so is a lot on a lot of channels..
<knome> it's just another way to measure another thing.
<knome> hey, you can call me stats junkie ;)
<elfy> yea - but we're discussing one issue in one channel
<balloons> dkessel, check the --help.. but yes, I could be wrong
<balloons> heck, I probably wrote that testcase!
<elfy> it doesn't measure anything other than someone pinging a bug number into a channel
<knome> if you write me a bot that counts the times i mention different board games and lists them by times mentioned, heck, i'm in!
<elfy> balloons: the problem is I tend to be the one who fixes them and it always looks like I write the things :(
<elfy> knome: lol
<knome> is it useful? not if you don't want to know which game is trending inside my head...
<elfy> stats are great - when they are of use - otherwise they're just stuff
<knome> of course
<elfy> and I don't see this being anymore than stuff :p
<knome> and it's completely possible that this list would more or less correlate with the bug heats on LP... but if not, THEN it's interesting
<knome> and yes, i said interesting, and didn't mean "useful"
<elfy> heh
<knome> but it MIGHT be useful as well... ;)
<knome> i don't mind if we don't have that bot either...
<elfy> I'd find trending bugs on tracker fairly useful
<knome> yep.
<knome> my point is:
<elfy> but
<knome> while we should get everybody to use the tracker, not everybody does it, whatever we tell them
<knome> so there are always people who only mention bugs on irc
<elfy> so
<elfy> educate them
<elfy> tell them not to spam the channel but to report them
<knome> whether it's a group that's big enough to be substantial enough to take into account is a different thing
<knome> that was my "real solution" #1 ;)
<knome> but that requires people who are hanging out at -bugs
<knome> and telling users that
<knome> apparently, there aren't enough people doing that since we get reports of people who said something on -bugs but didn't file a tracker report
<elfy> once or twice
<knome> one or two reports more for xubuntu so far on this cycle would have been relatively quite big percentage (sadly)
<elfy> that's not any different than foo jumping into xub-dev and asking why some bug they reported 3 years ago is still not fixed
<elfy> would you want stats for that?
<knome> probably, because that would communicate which old bugs are still important for people
<elfy> would it get fixed? probably not
<elfy> so why should everyone else see the bug
<elfy> at that point it's just spam - well intentioned but spam nonetheless
<knome> now you're talking about shouting out the bugs on a channel
<knome> it could just as well be a website
<knome> or a factoid-like thing you could get on demand
<elfy> and what would this bot do - exactly the same - shout out bug numbers
<knome> that's just technical issues
<knome> with times mentioned since the beginning of the cycle
<elfy> personally I think there are more pressing issues with QA reporting/websites than this
<knome> sure.
<knome> but that's what my other point was...
<knome> the QA website is not progressing because we have no people who are familiar enough with the technologies involved
<elfy> yea
<knome> but maybe we could have somebody else free for work who knew something else, and could work on the bot or sth
<elfy> not sure I agree with that
<elfy> or rather the likely outcome
<knome> well,
<knome> i would be able to write the bot script.
<knome> but i'm not familiar enough with the tracker to actually change *too much* there.
<knome> if i had 2 hours of time i could contribute the project, but didn't want to run tests, i could write the bot.
<knome> (in theory! in theory! i have nothing against running tests!)
<elfy> but is the bot going to be able to get information from where it needs to come from
<knome> like?
<elfy> which IS the tracker and LP - not random pings in random channels
<knome> well, no, that's not the point
<knome> it *wouldn't* be a replacement for the tracker or the tracker improvements.
<knome> from launchpad... sure.
<knome> but what's the point of digging up launchpad stuff and making it available in IRC while everybody can just go to launchpad and get the information from there directly?
<elfy> so - someone shouts about bug in libreoffice-impress in some channel and everyone gets to know about it ?
<knome> just forget that the bots needs to shout that out.
<elfy> I don't know - not sure I care much tbh - I see no need for it
<knome> sure
<knome> and again, i agree that fixing the tracker would be a much better idea
<knome> but since i've literally waited over a year for some changes in the tracker, i'm not keeping high hopes up that it suddenly got improved by a lot.
<knome> ^ including the testcase not needing to be expandable (and hidden by default)
<knome> stgraber, ^ re: that, any time in sight that you could use on working on the UI changes for the tracker we talked about like a year and a half ago?
<stgraber> knome: hardly, I'm pretty much not home till December and I'm assigned fulltime on some fancy confidential projects...
<knome> stgraber, yeah, i wasn't expecting "tomorrow", just some timeframe we can somewhat rely on...
<knome> or if you have anybody else in mind who would be familiar enough with the tracker
<knome> or if it looks bad enough that it's fair to consider build that from the scratch up
<knome> or anything
<knome> because some tiny things that you mentioned that are easy to fix are being really annoying
<balloons> the tracker has an api
<knome> balloons, that doesn't fix the tracker
 * balloons is not following te conversation
<elfy> lol
<knome> balloons, unless the api supports all operations that you can do on the tracker itself, and somebody is willing to write a separate frontend for it
<balloons> sorry, what do you want, too many threads. The api can pull and push results
<balloons> I never found something I couldn't do with the API
<knome> what do i want... i want something that works as the current tracker but has bits here and there fixed.
<knome> is there any documentation for the API?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api
<balloons> the docs are more or less the code and the example on that page
<balloons> so no, no docs
<knome> The API isn't considered stable at the moment
<balloons> yea, it all works fine, but since we can hack on it, I think that disclaimer is there to say we reserve the right to break things
<knome> ok, so
<knome> who would hack on it?
<knome> is it the same people who could/would hack on the tracker itself?
<balloons> since it's python, it's not so insane
<knome> because at that point it doesn't make any difference if we fork their time to the tracker or the API
<knome> i can't python
<knome> would balloons be willing/able to hack on it?
<balloons> if it's something critical I can try and give some cycles
<balloons> I would certainly try
<knome> well as critical as any bug on the tracker is..
<balloons> heh.. If there was some missing data you needed exposed I assume that would be easily done
<knome> i mean the problem with simply using the API is that we would have to build another UI first
<balloons> well again, I missed why you wanted the api, heh
<knome> i didn't "want" the API...
<knome> we were simply discussing the realistic timeframe when we would get things fixed on the tracker
<knome> and stgraber's answer was "definitely not before december"
<knome> so i brought up the question if it was sane to go another route
<knome> especially if the situation in the future regarding the time the developers could contribute would look as bad as it does now
<knome> to try to shift to something that's more maintainable for (much) more people
<balloons> ahh, on fixing the tracker itself the key piece I undertook was getting a test setup. I've done that and need to document it and have someone else repeat
<knome> like simply getting the python API be stable, and separate the API from the UI
<balloons> with that in place, it should be possible for others to contribute
<knome> even then i'd imagine it has a relatively high threshold for new developers to start
<balloons> I don't think it's as hard as I thought if you know django.
<balloons> but anyways, I will try and finish the writeup soon
<dkessel> balloons: ping me once you have that documentation. i will verify the steps.
<knome> in that case we should fiercely start looking for a django developer
<balloons> dkessel, you have some django skills?
<balloons> I followed this; but it was a bit off in places, so I'd like to clean the page up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv
<knome> please do..
<dkessel> balloons: not really. but i want to improve my python and django is an mvc based web framework, i read. so, that is not exactly exotic.
<balloons> dkessel, that would be awesome.. See, some further motivation :-)
<knome> one problem i see with the whole thing is that you need drupal 5.
<balloons> dkessel, I will let you know when I'm happy with the cleanup..
<balloons> knome, that's one of the things, it uses drupal7 not 5 :-)
<knome> aha.
<knome> that's a relief.
<dkessel> ok balloons. i will see what i can do then :)
<knome> i mean, only slight! :P
<knome> i still don't like drupal...
<balloons> LOL, poor knome
<balloons> still, the js tweaks are useful
<knome> well, that's good
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-02
<dkessel> good morning quality :)
<elfy> the quality of the morning is lacking here - very grey and misty - I shall file a bug report for it -> world-bug weather
<dkessel> "it works for me"
<elfy> heh
<balloons> elfy, I can report the weather bug seems fixed. Nice and bright now this morning
<elfy> same here now - global fix :p
<elfy> balloons: I booted a clean install image after install in vbox \o/
<balloons> :-)
<elfy> just 3 weeks to go now - lets hope we don't get a repetition :D
<dkessel> woo hoo
<elfy> indeedy
<dkessel> balloons: it would be great if you could schedule cleaning up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv before UOS . No pressing - it is just that I took days off of work that week, and after yesterday's discussion I think I should probably spend that time on the tracker
<balloons> dkessel, I hope to have it done in the next few days
<elfy> that would be awesome
<bipul> Hello anyone around?
<elfy> bipul: there are people around - just ask the question - I'd not have told you to come here if I thought it was dead ;)
<elfy> balloons: can you help this user - got issues with desktop-next and I've no idea what channel to send them to - ta :)
 * balloons waves to bipul 
<bipul> wait.
<bipul> have just downloaded 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/. And i have installed on my Virtualbox which is up to date. My problem is after installation, I am unable to get complet GUI , like i am not able to get unity
<bipul> I*
<bipul> even though i have try to update and upgrade it via tty.
<balloons> bipul, it doesn't work in vbox
<balloons> bipul, check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<bipul> Right now at the moment, my virtualbox screen is totally blank screen.
<elfy> balloons: thanks :)
<balloons> bipul, so try it out on real hardware and it should work out better for you
<bipul> Thank you.
<balloons> If it still fails, plan to file a bug and you can inquire here and #ubuntu-unity
<balloons> bipul, what graphics card do you have installed?
<bipul> balloons: on Vbox?
<balloons> bipul, no in your machine
<balloons> the one you will boot
<bipul> AMD
<bipul> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
<balloons> k, give it a whirl :-)
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can I get a review please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1340227-expandable_autopilot_helper/+merge/236770
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-03
<slickymasterWork> balloons, this may be of interest to you -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246771
<elfy> balloons: got bored - did usb-creator-gtk testcase - needs checking - especially the persistence bit as I didn't actually do it :D
<balloons> elfy, nice
<balloons> slickymaster, will read, thanks!
<knome> elfy, huhu, cutting corners? ;)
<slickymasterWork> np balloons
<knome> balloons, do you have http://temp.knome.fi/qa/logo/ safe?
 * balloons resaves all
<balloons> knome, yep :-)
<knome> good
<knome> i'll still have them *safe*, but i'll drop them from the web
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/tracker-visual-poc/
<knome> want that done next for the tracker?
<knome> and, did you get to look at the dnd not working?
<balloons> knome, I kind of remember his
<balloons> no I didn't debug why dnd isn't working.. makes me sad, but documenting the tracker stuff is higher on the list atm
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-04
<bipul> Hello anyone around?
<bipul> I am looking for a some help regarding testdrive testing ISO images.
<bipul> BluesKaj: My issue is , when i try to open testdrive from terminal, it takes me to QEMU by default. then when i try to install it, it shows me I am lacking 7.3 GB. as it needed at least 7.3 GB on a drive space to get install.  have download the ubuntu14.10 .iso file  via  testdrive
<bipul> Which leads to me unable to install Ubuntu 14.10 on QEMU.
 * bipul is really sorry for his poor english.
<bipul> Anyone around?
<Nothing_Much> bipul: kinda maybe
<Nothing_Much> what's up?
<bipul> hola Noskcaj
<bipul> sorry Nothing_Much
<bipul> Nothing_Much, How 're you?
<Nothing_Much> I'm good, haven't been testing much sadly since I got a job and stuff
<bipul> Nothing_Much, Congratulation for the job.
<bipul> Nothing_Much, Actully I new to testing.
<Nothing_Much> bipul: nice, what have you been testing? :)
<bipul> Nothing_Much, iso images of ubuntu 14.10
<Nothing_Much> nice
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-05
<kennyvg> hey
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-28
<balloons> good day everyone
<flocculant> balloons !!!!!!!!!!!
<flocculant> wb :)
<balloons> flocculant, ty
<flocculant> welcome :)
<balloons> was a bit of a stressful weekend. It's nice to have that all in the past
<flocculant> oh dear :(
<dkessel> good day balloons :)
<brendand> dobey, i tried your pastebin from friday and the online-accounts-ui doesn't seem to pick up the testability variable when launching
<dobey> brendand: hmm, it should. weird that it wouldn't even.
<dobey> can you verify via /proc/<pid>/environ ?
<pvsenan> balloons, Hi
<balloons> hello pvsenan!
<pvsenan> balloons, Any help needed in writing autopilot tests ?
<balloons> pvsenan, always :-) The core apps developers are always looking for some help
<balloons> at the moment, the clock app developers in particular need help in getting there current testsuite to work
<balloons> it broke when they migrated to the new components
<pvsenan> balloons, great. I think I can help :)
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<balloons> pvsenan, and I can introduce you to the developers, who can help you out and point out things as needed
<pvsenan> balloons, thats great.. I just did clean Install of 15.10 beta 2
<balloons> pvsenan, can you pm me your mail again, I'm away from my normal pc. I'll send the intro mail and cc you :-)
<balloons> or you can ping them yourself if you wish. Essentially all the tests fail, and making any of them work would be excelelnt
<balloons> so it's very straightforward work ;-)
<balloons> pvsenan, I can help you out on it if you want to start right now even; but basically you'll need to find out what has changed with the objects to update the tests
<pvsenan> balloons, I need to setup things first. Could you please help me in doing that
<balloons> pvsenan, certainly
<balloons> pvsenan, do you have autopilot installed or ?
<pvsenan> balloons, No I have a fresh ubuntu installation now
<balloons> pvsenan, ok, so start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<pvsenan> balloons, have to start from scratch
<balloons> pvsenan, once that's all done, install python3-autopilot
<balloons> that should get you all setu
<pvsenan> balloons, should I need qt-qml specific libraries ?
<balloons> pvsenan, ahh yes.
<balloons> pvsenan, also install the ubuntu-sdk metapackage
<balloons> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<balloons> pvsenan, that will install 99% of the qml libraries you need to work on core apps, and the SDK
<balloons> flocculant, knome you see this? https://icebergs.io/
<knome> huh
<knome> i can see their styling fails on my browser
<knome> white text on white background
<balloons> interesting they chose xfce
<pvsenan> balloons, I've installed everything
<flocculant> balloons: seems logical to me ;)
<knome> yeah...
<flocculant> nuclearbob: thats \o/ news then :)
<nuclearbob> flocculant: yep. jibel helped me crack the job autogeneration, but I need to restart jenkins for the publishing plugin to work right, and existing jobs are running, so I'll have to do that later
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> just seeing "are running" in a sentence is good
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-30
<kalikiana> rhuddie: so, wrt http://paste.ubuntu.com/12613971/ "psutil.NoSuchProcess" this is now hopefully the correct place to chat about it
<rhuddie> kalikiana, sure. in mtg now, so i'll take a look after
<balloons> brendand, did you get a chance to play with fixing the system-image job, or stubbing the providers in PT so they have testids?
<brendand> balloons, it's easy enough just to add a system-image job to the providers. as long as you don't care whether the results end up in PT or not
<balloons> brendand, I care only to the extent we need to have some reporting
<balloons> and we don't want to reinvite the process, as it's intended to flow through PT
<brendand> balloons, my understanding was that the reporting in the service was what you were after?
<balloons> brendand, yes, but we didn't want to recreate PT inside the service remember?
<balloons> brendand, I'd like to try stubbing out a testsuite in PT for the providers we are supplying and see if it works. I don't see why it wouldn't, but it could get tricky to build. I do get that
<brendand> balloons, i haven't even started to look at any way of importing providers into testsets
<rhuddie> kalikiana, problem is that the app is crashing as it tries to load, so the pid is no longer valid when autopilot tries to get the proxy object
<balloons> brendand, can you do the work to make system-image results be optional anyway for PT results?
<balloons> brendand, and looking at the system-image job, I only ever saw the resource definition with the system-image -i call
<brendand> balloons, it is optional after the branch veebers landed, no?
<rhuddie> kalikiana, I found that if you remove ActionSelectionPopover item from the test qml the app will load, so it seems something related to that
<balloons> brendand, veebers made it sound like you needed to do something in qakit to make it optional
<brendand> balloons, ok so right now results won't be succesfully uploaded to PT without a system-image resource job
<brendand> balloons, but for the app test suites that's a moot point as they can't be uploaded to PT anyway
<balloons> brendand, sure, I get that. But I'd like to try and find a way to get the app test suites to upload into PT
<brendand> balloons, ok
<balloons> since I think that's the saner way of doing things. If we don't do it, it breaks our workflow idea
<balloons> we'd need to tag PT vs non-PT tests, fix the service, add more reporting, etc
<brendand> balloons, that could alternatively be achieved by just adding those jobs...
<brendand> balloons, i feel we might need a hangout...
<balloons> brendand, sure. I'm free and it might help indeed
<brendand> balloons, i just need to grab some coffee, i can give you 15 mins before our standup
<balloons> brendand, ack, ty. Just send me a link when ready
<brendand> balloons, if you create the testset in PT we can take it from there - no panic :)
<balloons> brendand, I'll work on putting things into PT now
<balloons> brendand, 1 testset for each app, or ? It seems like that's the way PT wants it
<brendand> balloons, doesn't have to be
<brendand> balloons, is each app going to be a seperate test suite in checkbox?
<balloons> brendand, each app is a provider in checkbox. They have several test plans for each provider
<balloons> so in checkbox, you see 15 testplans or so for the 4 core apps
<brendand> balloons, ok
<balloons> brendand, so I made test #1606 in PT
<balloons> and testset #653. Do these make sense?
<balloons> the checkbox file used to create it was from : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12624869/
<kalikiana> rhuddie: hmmm how did you figure it crashed? I don't see it even starting
<kalikiana> rhuddie: but I'm thinking I might move it into a file. I hate inline qml because things like this get hard to investigate..
<kalikiana> and funny thing, as you mentioned the popover might be at fault, removing its actions makes it run
<brendand> balloons, seems fine
<balloons> brendand, ok, so I'll do all of them like that, and then lump them into that testset. And we should be good after?
<balloons> we'll have a provider we can use?
<brendand> balloons, we just have to get over the hurdle of associating the instances with checkbox jobs
<balloons> brendand, afaik, after we do an export we'll have some checkbox providers that we can run through checkbox and submit back to PT just fine. They will however lack any steps to execute them. So instead we can replace the steps by hand before building the click and the resulting effort should just work.
<brendand> balloons, ah the other way around. interesting. ok
<balloons> brendand, do you agree with that would be easier, or no?
<brendand> balloons, well different at least
<brendand> balloons, either way we need to manually transcribe something into the jobs
<balloons> brendand, right. So I'm open to how you feel it would be best to do it. So I don't end up re-working things in PT
<brendand> balloons, i don't think it matters really if you're going to do it by hand. if i were to automate it i'd probably update the checkbox jobs with the instance id from PT directly
<balloons> brendand, well when I said automation is out; is it possible at this hour to have any automation help that would point us to doing it one way or another
<flocculant> balloons: could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1493917 please
<balloons> ohh this was that irc testcase we spoke about
<flocculant> yea - I did things - then forgot all about it :p
<balloons> this looks just fine. I'm curious if facebook still works actual
<flocculant> wouldn't know - didn't try - haven't got any social media things at all here - not in the slightest bit social :p
<flocculant> I assume that Istimsak did the whole testcase and only irc failed
<flocculant> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/341/builds/95071/testcases/1415/results
<flocculant> balloons: thanks - all merged and tracker updated
 * balloons high fives flocculant
<balloons> flocculant, right. I too can't really try
<balloons> but I'm guessing it might fail
<flocculant> heh
<balloons> flocculant, ah-hah
<balloons> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/facebook-chat-api-empathy-pidgin-stop-working
<balloons> if you'd like, feel free to remove it :-)
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> balloons: you ok if I just do it - without getting you (or someone) to check
<flocculant> if so - I'll do it now - while the iron is hot
<balloons> yes, I'd do it now
<balloons> I remember them changing the API.. And it's something that could cause headaches in the future. I'd can it
<flocculant> I've done that - just got the google test left now
<balloons> thanks. poor empathy
<flocculant> well
<balloons> the days of the multi-client messenger seem to have diminished
<flocculant> I've not got much empathy for it ...
<balloons> everything is going back to locked up messaging
<balloons> anyways..
<flocculant> yea
<balloons> hah
<flocculant> can't remember now what empathy replaced - without any empathy for it's predecessor ...
<flocculant> 2 dad jokes in 3 lines \o/
 * balloons is empathatic about remembering
<flocculant> hah
<flocculant> balloons: manual testcase bugs - do we really think that the kde ones will ever see traction?
<flocculant> perhaps you could find out if they're ever going to use tracker? if not I'll make the bug list much much shorter ...
<balloons> flocculant, excellent question. I don't believe so. They've decided against it
<flocculant> ok - I'll invalid them then
<balloons> you/we could confirm with .. umm.. it'll come to me
 * balloons cannot remember her name
<balloons> scarlett
<flocculant> not sure - think I am - or you could ask one of the council - valorie is about on irc iirc
<balloons> sgclark was who I was thinking of
<flocculant> right - not sure tbh - have little to do with kubuntu
<balloons> indeed
<flocculant> I think it's probably fair to say that after 2 years it's pretty unlikely that anything is going to happen now
<flocculant> but I won't clear the list until you're sure :)
<balloons> flocculant, I'm sure, hah. I know they use other tools
<flocculant> I'll try and catch zequence re the studio things
<flocculant> balloons: if you're sure - then I'll do it
<balloons> in general, I think we can invalid anything not yet covered, as suggested
<flocculant> would really like a manageable list of bugs there
<balloons> it's been a bit
<flocculant> ok - taking that as a green light :p
 * knome sends a brown signal
 * balloons waves to knome
<knome> better wave...
<balloons> I got to make an icon today
<knome> hello balloons
<knome> aha, interesting
<balloons> my artistic side comig out, hah
<knome> :D
<balloons> you'll find out why tomorrow ;p
<knome> show us
 * flocculant suspects wolflike 
<knome> :)
<balloons> you guys never like to wait
<balloons> are you offering to make a proper icon? not simply a resized photo?
<knome> depends...
<flocculant> I'm not ...
<flocculant> at all
<flocculant> ever :D
<knome> flocculant, but you just worked with html too ;)
<flocculant> and be thankful for that
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<balloons> knome, depends on how poor mine is?
<knome> well show it and we'll see :D
 * balloons uploads
<balloons> http://imgur.com/jwynUEz
<knome> so... where's the icon? :P
<balloons> LOL
<balloons> don't you love it?
<knome> it's fine, but that's not an icon :P
<balloons> indeed, it' snot
<knome> it's snot?
<knome> ewww.
<flocculant> balloons: invalid or won't fix?
<knome> flocculant, won'tfix
<flocculant> that's what I thought
<knome> balloons, what are you using that for?
<balloons> a phone application
<knome> is that the smallest size?
<balloons> 256x256 is indeed the size
<flocculant> balloons: ok so if I'd had the slightest bit of sense I'd have check the tags instead of opening the bugs ...
<flocculant> because you shouldn't read an app name and blame KDE for it
<knome> :D
<flocculant> zequence: there are 50 testcase bugs - eg this testcase needs building - are you actually going to use the tracker and testcases?
<flocculant> I'll try and catch stgraber about the 59 edubuntu ones :)
<balloons> flocculant, :-)
<flocculant> 1 kde bug ...
<flocculant> ha ha ha - what an idjit I am :D
<flocculant> balloons: I guess that edubuntu and mythbuntu forgot all about this as they're both LTS only releases
<flocculant> balloons: last one today :) https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1493908
<flocculant> balloons: ta - all done
<balloons> woot
<balloons> nice to get things in order
<balloons> thank you much flocculant
<flocculant> bit by bit
<flocculant> yw of course :)
<zequence> flocculant: We'll use them once someone starts writing tests. I haven't had the time yet, but I might get to that before next LTS.
<flocculant> zequence: okey doke :)
<flocculant> balloons: could you answer Brendan's query on - I'd not want to send him to the wrong place :)
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1466574/comments/5
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1466574 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "test 1438 Install (kvm +jeos) cannot select UTC" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> flocculant.. hmmm. I'm not sure off the top. quality ml isn't a bad place; someone might chime in
<flocculant> possibly - no idea of the spread of people reading it
<flocculant> server-bugs maybe?
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-server-bugs
<flocculant> gone with both of them
<flocculant> time for me to toddle off now - night :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-01
<balloons> night!
<teward> damn i needed to ask you something too balloons
<teward> >.<
<jibel> pitti, bonjour
<jibel> pitti, I can kill the old-style dkms tests that were running on wazn?
<pitti> jibel: need to check with apw
<pitti> he's not online yet
<jibel> k
<pitti> jibel: my gut feeling is "almost" or even "yes"
<DanChapman> balloons: ping
<qwebirc63181> balloons, what's your reddit user name ?
<qwebirc63181> ok got it 21ballooons. cheers . you have mail.
<qwebirc63181> bye-ees.
<balloons> DanChapman, pong
<DanChapman> balloons: hey! so popey landed some checkbox tests in dekko couple of days ago :-) So... I was wondering if they are supposed to be setup for translations, or is it just an english only thing atm
<balloons> DanChapmanm ahh.. Translated tests are an interesting idea
<balloons> We've never crossed that bridge
<flocculant> neither should you - the translation troll lives under it
<balloons> I'm not sure checkbox itself has any support specific to help in this case
<DanChapman> balloons: right ok then :) It's just i noticed in the plainbox docs on readthedocs it mentions translations for the "summary" field so thought I should check if I should have set something up.
<brendand> balloons, DanChapman - it's extremely easy to lay the groundwork for it, just make sure the field starts with an _
<balloons> d'oh brendand, you know, we never added that system info test
<DanChapman> brendand: cool, i think that's already done.
<brendand> balloons, it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631335/
<balloons> brendand, did we ever come up with the way of automagically running it no matter which provider they ran?
<balloons> do I need to add it to all providers?
<brendand> balloons, well you can make it mandatory (in theory, don't know if kissiel mentioned if the support for that landed in cbt)
<brendand> balloons, but you would still have to add it to each test plan
<brendand> balloons, the way things are at the moment, all that would happen is that the results in the service would have no system-image info
<balloons> ok, that makes sense to add to each provider. Do you have any idea how to make it mandatory? And yes, nothing 'bad' persay happens now
<balloons> it would be nice to have system info for the uploads in the service, but not a requirement
<brendand> balloons, i know how but last time i tried it didn't work as checkbox touch doesn't support that feature
<brendand> balloons, also the providers must use the testplan format rather than whitelists, i'm not sure this is the case
<balloons> yea, we use testplan format. So perhaps then we just leave things as-is. We won't get system info
<balloons> err. whitelist format, lol
<brendand> balloons, oh you can still add the job but folks will be able to deselect it
<balloons> well, I suppose that is true
<balloons> interesting; field 'flags', please ensure that the command supports non-C locale then set the preserve-locale flag
<balloons> DanChapman, http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/author/provider-i18n.html#working-with-translations
 * balloons drumrolls
<balloons> Pilot is here! http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2015/10/introducing-pilot.html
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/ looks awesome :-)
<balloons> excellent. I hope it's easy to use!
<balloons> If this goes well, we'll have a nice way of rolling out new tests to eager folks who want to help make ubuntu better
<ahayzen> sweet, balloons are you still manually importing the checkbox files from repos at the moment?
<balloons> ahayzen, for the core apps yes. The intention and design is to pull them from the tool QA uses directly. But bundling them as we've done really shouldn't be an issue
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<balloons> I owe you some tweaks to what you've done for music / weather
<balloons> I'll get some mp's soonish I hope
<ahayzen> sweet :-) thanks
<flocculant> anyone in here got aptdaemon updates being held back?
<balloons> flocculant, I just updated, nothing held back
<flocculant> mmm - not seeing it in vm either - so I would guess I broke something again :p
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> broke it a bit more ...
<flocculant> job for the morning - or time to test our images for installing on hardware
<balloons> mmm..
<balloons> perhaps the real stuff
<flocculant> not playing circle jerk with failing dependencies :p
<brendand> balloons, it seems we can only run one test plan at once, i wasn't expecting that
<brendand> balloons, yes i'm a former checkbox developer, but i haven't used checkbox touch that much :)
<brendand> balloons, in our previous ui you could run multiple test plans
<pvsenan> balloons, Hello
<balloons> pvsenan hello
<pvsenan> balloons, when i run the tests  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12634047/
<balloons> pvsenan, did you run compile the app first?
<balloons> you do need to run cmake and make
<balloons> to get a binary
<pvsenan> balloons, yes I did
<balloons> mmm. the other bit i see is
<balloons> file:///home/pvsenan/Ubuntu-QA/ubuntu-clock-app/app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml:111 Type MainPage unavailable file:///home/pvsenan/Ubuntu-QA/ubuntu-clock-app/app/MainPage.qml:21 module "QtSystemInfo" is not installed
<pvsenan> balloons, did I miss something  ?
<balloons> I feel like there is a missing depends yea
<balloons> let's see which one
<balloons> apt-get install qml-module-qtsysteminfo
<pvsenan> balloons, yep..now I can see clock app :)
<pvsenan> balloons, How do I run the app.. just to get a feel ?
<balloons> pvsenan, sure. To run it, check out the other readmes, but qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml -I backend/
<balloons> see the README.developers
<balloons> glad things are all up and running for you ;-)
<balloons> Do you know how to launch it with vis?
<balloons> it's in the README.autopilot
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-02
<alief> ping
<knome> ponh
<knome> and pong too.
<alief> : )
<alief> excuse me,how to conectd wifi wpa2 protec passwod on the terminal?
<alief> Anyone can answer?
<jpds> alief: That's a question for #ubuntu
<alief> im try on ubuntu server  14.04 ..
<alief> #iwconfig <my"interface"> scan
<alief> iwconfig <my"interace"> ssid <my "wifie">
<alief> ??
<jpds> alief: That's a question for #ubuntu
<alief> ok
<balloons> Morning all
<flocculant> hi balloons
<brendand> balloons, veebers reports don't show the outcome of the test? or is that a different screen?
<balloons> brendand, they do not atm. Since we are leaning on PT to parse the data, we should do some better reporting on the site. I spoke with veebers to make sure everything is coming through before we went live. So it's all there, ready to be grokked and displayed
<balloons> *are no longer leaning on PT
<brendand> balloons, the level of participation seems encouraging though
<balloons> brendand, indeed
<flexiondotorg> balloons, bdmurray I had a community council catchup yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to join the bug squad :-)
<balloons> flexiondotorg, cool
<Pharmasolin> Hello i have 1 hour to reproduce bugs, if someone have list to be tested on 15.10 write me
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-03
<Pharmasolin> Hello, someone online?
<flocculant> hi Pharmasolin
<Pharmasolin> I'm checking bugs from this list. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BigDesktopBugScrub and i see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1067951 which i can't reproduce in Ubuntu 15.04 with unity 7. Should i mark in as invalid?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1067951 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Firefox randomly loses window decoration in Gnome Classic (Compiz)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flocculant> not a clue - not using ubuntu
<Pharmasolin> :D
<flocculant> well the Ubuntu Mate lead found it 4 or 5 days ago
<alief> #ubuntu_id
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-04
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: Do you have any upgrade testing to Yakkety going on?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yep. There's a bug installing policykit, I'll find it for you
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: if you want, I can also give you information on the url where all the upgrade testing runs, for future reference, but I'm always happy to give you the results when I'm around as well
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: the url would be nice too
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: this is the current bug I have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1614576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1614576 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from xenial to yakkety fails when install policykit-1" [Undecided,New]
<nuclearbob> I'm working on documentation for the jobs on the wiki here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/JenkinsJobs/UpgradeTesting
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: Is this crash recreatable?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yes, every time I run the an upgrade, automatically or if I manually recreate the test process. If I do a manual, interactive upgrade, I don't see it
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I can give you instructions or possibly get a suspended qemu image with the failure showing. Would you rather run the automated code, or have instructions to do the same stuff?
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: I think instructions if its not too much trouble.
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: sure, I'll email them to you shortly
<nuclearbob> I may have already put them on that wiki page, let me check
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: try this on a xenial system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276051/
<nuclearbob> sorry, should all be sudo
<nuclearbob> pulled from the tests here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/auto-upgrade-testing/autopkgtest/view/head:/debian/tests/upgrade#L369
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: also for future reference subscribing me to bugs might be best (if they aren't about ubuntu-release-upgrader)
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: will do, thanks for letting me know
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: is anybody having problems with autopilot autolandings? I'm investigating some other landing problems, and working on a good long-term fix, but I can apply a short term one if anyone needs to get unblocked
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-05
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I'm looking at your comments on the upgrade bug. Is there a way to call the non-interactive upgrader with the excepthook disabled so we can get the real error in the tests?
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: No, but I'll think about that.
<clivejo> hi folks, is there anyone here could give advice on a package with renamed source?
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: Is it causing an issue only when upgrading to yakkety?
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yes, older releases are fine
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: cool
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: there's a new ubuntu-release-upgrader moving into yakkety
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: yay! I'll keep an eye on the tests and let you know if the problem doesn't go away
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: thanks!
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: I'm more interested in new problems upgrading! ;-)
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: I'll definitely let you know if I see any of those, but most things are going really well :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-07
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1614576 update when the new upgrader lands? I'm not seeing the tests pass yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1614576 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from xenial to yakkety fails due to a UnicodeDecodeError" [High,In progress]
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: its still in -proposed you could try with -p in the meantime
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: okay, cool. Will the bug update when it migrates, or should I just check the launchpad pages for the upgrader?
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: it'll update
<nuclearbob> bdmurray: awesome, thanks! I'll keep eyes on things. I'll be out some of next week, but I'll be talking through any remaining issues with rhuddie and ToyKeeper before the release, so if there are any problems visible, I'll let them and you know on Tuesday
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: okay, thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-05
<fbnbmns> Hi there! I have a question about joining your QA team.
<wxl> fbnbmns: yes?
<fbnbmns> As already mentioned, i want to join your QA team. Are there any tasks to fulfill in order to join? I already subscribed to the mailing list.
<wxl> nope. just get started testing :)
<fbnbmns> okay. :)
